# Share your Tiffany Hardwear pieces!



## AnnaFreud

Who else is loving the new Tiffany Hardwear collection? Has anyone seen the pieces IRL? I saw the Ball Dangle silver ring in an ad last night and I can't get it out of my mind! It's kinda pricey for a silver piece, especially a ring at $400. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Wish they would come out with the bracelet version of this ring. 

Here are what the bracelets look like:


----------



## glistenpearls

I was thinking to buy the 12.75mm YG pendant, anyone have? I want to know it the ball is actually solid or more like a hollow type? Thanks!


----------



## Violet Bleu

I love this collection! I'm looking forward to all the eye candy!


----------



## emchhardy

I ADORE that wrap bracelet but the price tag is awfully steep.


----------



## Violet Bleu




----------



## AnnaFreud

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 3696206



Beautiful stack! Thanks for sharing the first picture.


----------



## mymeimei02

I got the sterling silver cuff bracelet. It's a solid piece. Also love the engraving of Tiffany & co around the ball. Super comfortable to wear.


----------



## yogamamaloves

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 3696206



Love the bangle!  How does it work stacked with your thin loves?  Do you happen to have pics of this combo?


----------



## Violet Bleu

@yogamamaloves It works great with my thin loves and looks very cool. I just prefer wearing it on my left wrist because my right arm is getting pretty full.


----------



## yogamamaloves

Violet Bleu said:


> @yogamamaloves It works great with my thin loves and looks very cool. I just prefer wearing it on my left wrist because my right arm is getting pretty full.
> View attachment 3697141



Wait hold the press!!  You picked up the third love?!  Loving the trio. It was because of your pic the other day why I got my first thin one (yellow) and now I want a second bangle. Either another love or one of these new Tiffany bangles. Any opinion on that?  Loving the stack. 

Do you think the balls would ever jump up on or over the loves? Just don't want them to scratch eachother!


----------



## yogamamaloves

Violet Bleu

Oh and what metal did you choose for the Tiffany? Kind of hard to tell in the photo.


----------



## Violet Bleu

yogamamaloves said:


> Wait hold the press!!  You picked up the third love?!  Loving the trio. It was because of your pic the other day why I got my first thin one (yellow) and now I want a second bangle. Either another love or one of these new Tiffany bangles. Any opinion on that?  Loving the stack.
> 
> Do you think the balls would ever jump up on or over the loves? Just don't want them to scratch eachother!


Thank you so much! I didn't know how much I would love completing the trio until I tried it on. I was actually going to buy a JUC, but even my SA thought that completing the trio created a perfect harmony. Eventually, I plan on adding a JUC to my left hand. And I'm glad I could inspire somebody because I was never into Cartier until I discovered these thin Loves. They really ignited my passion for the brand! What metal options would you get if you get another Love or Hardwear? And would you get a thin Love or regular one? I've noticed that the balls go on top of my Loves a little bit, but that's probably because my Loves are a size 15 and slightly smaller in comparison. I don't think it would scratch too much if it does. And my bracelet is RG btw.


----------



## mymeimei02

I am obsessed with this Hardware collection. Just picked up the ss ball ring.


----------



## yogamamaloves

Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you so much! I didn't know how much I would love completing the trio until I tried it on. I was actually going to buy a JUC, but even my SA thought that completing the trio created a perfect harmony. Eventually, I plan on adding a JUC to my left hand. And I'm glad I could inspire somebody because I was never into Cartier until I discovered these thin Loves. They really ignited my passion for the brand! What metal options would you get if you get another Love or Hardwear? And would you get a thin Love or regular one? I've noticed that the balls go on top of my Loves a little bit, but that's probably because my Loves are a size 15 and slightly smaller in comparison. I don't think it would scratch too much if it does. And my bracelet is RG btw.



The trio is lovely!  I think you made the right choice. The JUC will still be there when you are ready. Plus you have so many new pieces to really enjoy! What boutique do you go to if you don't mind me asking? 

I was always a big fan of Cartier but not a big fan of the regular size love bracelet. When they came out with the thins though I was sold. My SA told me they were going to make the smaller ones a couple of years ago and it took them a while to master the hinge mechanism. Caused a big delay in releasing. 

I'm so torn between getting a second thin love or doing an alternative bracelet to stack. Thoughts on that?  If I do a second love. It will most likely be yellow again or possibly white. I really do like how two yellows look. If I did any other brand/style definitely yellow. 

With the hardware line did you try all three style bracelets or just the ones you bought?  What size is the Tiffany?  Small? 

Adding pics just in case others are wondering what we are talking about..


----------



## Violet Bleu

yogamamaloves said:


> The trio is lovely!  I think you made the right choice. The JUC will still be there when you are ready. Plus you have so many new pieces to really enjoy! What boutique do you go to if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I was always a big fan of Cartier but not a big fan of the regular size love bracelet. When they came out with the thins though I was sold. My SA told me they were going to make the smaller ones a couple of years ago and it took them a while to master the hinge mechanism. Caused a big delay in releasing.
> 
> I'm so torn between getting a second thin love or doing an alternative bracelet to stack. Thoughts on that?  If I do a second love. It will most likely be yellow again or possibly white. I really do like how two yellows look. If I did any other brand/style definitely yellow.
> 
> With the hardware line did you try all three style bracelets or just the ones you bought?  What size is the Tiffany?  Small?
> 
> Adding pics just in case others are wondering what we are talking about..
> 
> View attachment 3697259
> View attachment 3697260
> View attachment 3697261


Thank you again! I have been on a jewelry binge and really need to stop and smell the roses! That's interesting that it took them so long to perfect the hinge mechanism on these. I'm a terrible influence, so I think it would be great if you bought another thin in WG and then add the Hardwear Bypass in YG. I tried on the top two styles because they were more dainty. I loved the Bypass style a lot more than the regular one, but I'm sure there will be some people that feel the opposite way. To me, the Bypass has an edgier feel to it while the regular one is a very clean and modern look. And the Tiffany is a size S.


----------



## Violet Bleu

mymeimei02 said:


> I am obsessed with this Hardware collection. Just picked up the ss ball ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697257


Did you try on any of the earrings? They would match your bracelet and ring quite nicely. I really want to see a reveal of some earrings. Lol


----------



## glistenpearls

Finally picked these up [emoji173]️ as my Mother's Day gift, all in RG


----------



## MatAllston

glistenpearls said:


> Finally picked these up [emoji173]️ as my Mother's Day gift, all in RG
> 
> View attachment 3698573
> 
> View attachment 3698575



Happy Mother's Day and thanks for sharing your beautiful gifts. Is the pendant 12.75mm? 

Do the balls on the bracelet swing to the bottom side of your wrist? 

I saw these are the boutique yesterday but I didn't try them on as it was busy in there. I think I like this collection better than the T collection.


----------



## glistenpearls

MatAllston said:


> Happy Mother's Day and thanks for sharing your beautiful gifts. Is the pendant 12.75mm?
> 
> Do the balls on the bracelet swing to the bottom side of your wrist?
> 
> I saw these are the boutique yesterday but I didn't try them on as it was busy in there. I think I like this collection better than the T collection.



Thank you!
Yes the pendant is 12.75mm.

For the bracelet, it's just a perfect fit for my wrist (maybe only about 0.5 inch space left?), so there is no room to really turn. I slept on it last night and the balls still on top this morning 

I was considering the T collection too but these remind me of my childhood jewelry. I used to have the ball gold earring as a child, I regret for not keeping it. 

You will like this collection, I was worry that the balls be somewhat hallow, but they are pretty solid.


----------



## emchhardy

I totally dig that pendant!


----------



## Bagproud

Violet Bleu said:


> @yogamamaloves It works great with my thin loves and looks very cool. I just prefer wearing it on my left wrist because my right arm is getting pretty full.
> View attachment 3697141


The hardware bangle looks beautiful.
Is yours the one with the 8m balls or larger 11 m?


----------



## Bagproud

glistenpearls said:


> Finally picked these up [emoji173]️ as my Mother's Day gift, all in RG
> 
> View attachment 3698573
> 
> View attachment 3698575


They both look lovely on you. I have the same RG ball necklace and trying to choose between the two by-pass Bangles. Is your bangle the 8m or larger 11m?


----------



## Violet Bleu

Bagproud said:


> The hardware bangle looks beautiful.
> Is yours the one with the 8m balls or larger 11 m?


Thank you! It is the smaller 8 mm size.


----------



## glistenpearls

Bagproud said:


> They both look lovely on you. I have the same RG ball necklace and trying to choose between the two by-pass Bangles. Is your bangle the 8m or larger 11m?



Thanks so much!
The bangle is 8mm 
Actually I cannot see myself wearing the bangle with 11mm, I already knock this little ones against the wall..luckily they were fine. So yeah I imagine the bigger one will stick out more and prone to more banging.


----------



## Bagproud

Thanks so much girls. The 8mm RG by pass bangle looks perfect. My only hesitation is that I don't have any gorgeous Cartier bangles for a stack. Do you think the 8mm bangle would look too delicate on its own?


----------



## yogamamaloves

Bagproud said:


> Thanks so much girls. The 8mm RG by pass bangle looks perfect. My only hesitation is that I don't have any gorgeous Cartier bangles for a stack. Do you think the 8mm bangle would look too delicate on its own?



Not at all! It's a beautiful bangle all on its own. Works well simply on its own and in a stack. If you love it I say go for it.


----------



## mymeimei02

Just added the sterling silver ball necklace. I love the simplicity and ease of wear.


----------



## Bagproud

mymeimei02 said:


> Just added the sterling silver ball necklace. I love the simplicity and ease of wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701503


The 3 pieces look great! I am loving the hardware range. It is a bit addictive.  I have the RG ball necklace and I am getting a bangle once I decide on the size.


----------



## nastasja

glistenpearls said:


> all in RG
> 
> View attachment 3698573






Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 3697141



So glad I found this thread! I love the bypass bracelet in RG and have been trying to find pictures of it stacked with Love bracelets!


----------



## liz_

I'm in love with the ball ring! Anyone have the large and/or medium size ball ring? Would love to see pics.


----------



## RhondaE

These are all beautiful!


----------



## liz_

Purchased the small and medium size rings over the weekend


----------



## nastasja

liz_ said:


> Purchased the small and medium size rings over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723199
> View attachment 3723200
> View attachment 3723201



Nice! They look so cute stacked!


----------



## liz_

killerlife said:


> Nice! They look so cute stacked!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Raech

liz_ said:


> Purchased the small and medium size rings over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723199
> View attachment 3723200
> View attachment 3723201



I seriously love these stacked ♥


----------



## kat99

Just a quick note for anyone who was looking at the triple ball drop earrings - I went in to try these on and was told they'd been recalled, they are fixing something with the post back, and they will be available in again in about a month!


----------



## Cams

I am attending the cocktail for the launch on the 22nd can't wait to see these beauties.


----------



## mymeimei02

My Tiffany & Co. Hardware stack.....8 and 12 mm rings and the hardware wire bracelet.


----------



## AJMICK

I picked up the hardwear link bracelet on Saturday and ordered the graduated link necklace - it should be here this week. I really love this style.


----------



## Raech

mymeimei02 said:


> My Tiffany & Co. Hardware stack.....8 and 12 mm rings and the hardware wire bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736911


Medium and Large ball rings?


----------



## mymeimei02

Raech said:


> Medium and Large ball rings?


Its the small and medium sized


----------



## Raech

mymeimei02 said:


> Its the small and medium sized


Thank you. I don't have a store in my state. I wish they would get better about putting dimensions online.


----------



## organizeitall

Does anyone know if they sell the ball from the necklace separately?
Also is the ball solid or hollow?


----------



## blackmamba10000

Tiffany's does not sell the ball on its own at the moment. Not sure if it is solid...it feels pretty solid to me though!! Here is my wrap bracelet. I also bought the 12mm sterling silver necklace.


----------



## bonfire-heart

Here's my 19 mm sterling silver ball necklace  Planning on getting the rings as well!


----------



## bonfire-heart

Forgot to attach a close-up pic...


----------



## blackmamba10000

bonfire-heart said:


> Forgot to attach a close-up pic...


Beautiful! I think this collection is highly addictive!


----------



## bonfire-heart

blackmamba10000 said:


> Beautiful! I think this collection is highly addictive!


Thank you! I knooow, I've been wearing this necklace nonstop. It looks great with just about anything!


----------



## hongkonglady

blackmamba10000 said:


> Tiffany's does not sell the ball on its own at the moment. Not sure if it is solid...it feels pretty solid to me though!! Here is my wrap bracelet. I also bought the 12mm sterling silver necklace.


beautiful bracelet blackmamba10000  I tried the wrap necklace on in store yesterday and loved it, but later wondered if I could wear the wrap bracelet as a choker necklace, but didn't occur to me while in store... i can't find any length for this bracelet on T&Co website, is there any chance you could measure it for me, or even better post a photograph of it laid out flat next to a tape measure!  And are both charms completely removable, as they are on the necklace?  I love this collection, and wish I could buy the charms separately too


----------



## blackmamba10000

hongkonglady said:


> beautiful bracelet blackmamba10000  I tried the wrap necklace on in store yesterday and loved it, but later wondered if I could wear the wrap bracelet as a choker necklace, but didn't occur to me while in store... i can't find any length for this bracelet on T&Co website, is there any chance you could measure it for me, or even better post a photograph of it laid out flat next to a tape measure!  And are both charms completely removable, as they are on the necklace?  I love this collection, and wish I could buy the charms separately too


Both charms are completely removable! In fact, I can't wait to wear the ball charm on my long 36 inch sterling silver Tiffany chain! I am away from home on vacation, but when I get home I can take pictures next to measuring tape. I can wear the bracelet as a choker! Here's a picture: sorry about the quality! For reference, the diamond necklace is 16 inch! Hope this helps!


----------



## hongkonglady

blackmamba10000 said:


> Both charms are completely removable! In fact, I can't wait to wear the ball charm on my long 36 inch sterling silver Tiffany chain! I am away from home on vacation, but when I get home I can take pictures next to measuring tape. I can wear the bracelet as a choker! Here's a picture: sorry about the quality! For reference, the diamond necklace is 16 inch! Hope this helps!


that's so helpful, thank you  yes, that's the same idea I had too, to be able to use it on my 36in beaded chain (which I referred to as my "plug chain" in the store yesterday... husband almost died of embarrassment ... the SA knew exactly what I meant


----------



## abl13

Happy birthday to me  It's a milestone birthday so I think I'm going to get the matching necklace (if I don't find anything else I love on vacation)


----------



## AJMICK

I now have 3 pieces from this line. I get tons of compliments on this necklace. It's super heavy, though; I'm just now getting used to it.


----------



## Etak14

AJMICK said:


> View attachment 3802511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have 3 pieces from this line. I get tons of compliments on this necklace. It's super heavy, though; I'm just now getting used to it.


I looked at this necklace in store last week and was surprised how substantial it was, I didn't try it on (huge regret) but it's good to see it on someone. 
Do you think you could wear it all day with it being heavy?


----------



## bonfire-heart

AJMICK said:


> View attachment 3802511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have 3 pieces from this line. I get tons of compliments on this necklace. It's super heavy, though; I'm just now getting used to it.



Oh, . I loooooove this necklace!


----------



## Grande Latte

AJMICK said:


> View attachment 3802511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have 3 pieces from this line. I get tons of compliments on this necklace. It's super heavy, though; I'm just now getting used to it.



I LOVE statement pieces on a woman. There's nothing sexier than a simple outfit with a big beautiful statement jewelry. You rock it. Get used to the weight, it looks good on you.


----------



## bonfire-heart

My husband surprised me with all 3 ball rings last week. My collection is now complete  Unless... le sigh.


----------



## AJMICK

Etak14 said:


> I looked at this necklace in store last week and was surprised how substantial it was, I didn't try it on (huge regret) but it's good to see it on someone.
> Do you think you could wear it all day with it being heavy?



I've had it for maybe 6 weeks and am now used to it but I admit I did have a bit of fatigue at first. I wear it all day all the time now.


----------



## Raech

bonfire-heart said:


> Here's my 19 mm sterling silver ball necklace [emoji2] Planning on getting the rings as well!


Is this the normal thickness chain? Or the large chain thickness?


----------



## bonfire-heart

Raech said:


> Is this the normal thickness chain? Or the large chain thickness?


That's the large chain thickness


----------



## Raech

bonfire-heart said:


> That's the large chain thickness [emoji2]


Thank you. I worried it would look less feminine. It is very feminine.


----------



## bonfire-heart

Raech said:


> Thank you. I worried it would look less feminine. It is very feminine.



It is! I think it's my favorite City HardWear piece. Can't wait to wear it with sweaters! Dark hues really do make this necklace pop


----------



## liz_

Saw these new hardware rings today the pearl is my favorite


----------



## Raech

liz_ said:


> Saw these new hardware rings today the pearl is my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811255


I like these


----------



## emmakumqut

These are lovely!


----------



## snow989

Would anyone happen to have this ring? It looks like such a stunning piece, this is the smaller version. Please kindly share if you do. Thank you!


----------



## Gal4Dior

They are finally here!! My triple drop earrings in silver! I have been waiting since the launch in May and they cancelled my order due to quality issues! 

They are gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Violet Bleu

LVSistinaMM said:


> They are finally here!! My triple drop earrings in silver! I have been waiting since the launch in May and they cancelled my order due to quality issues!
> 
> They are gorgeous! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3844860


These are so pretty! Are they heavy?


----------



## Gal4Dior

Violet Bleu said:


> These are so pretty! Are they heavy?



Not at all. They designed the silver balls to make them hollow inside so it’s super light weight. Many times throughout the day, I even forgot they were on! [emoji4]


----------



## Violet Bleu

LVSistinaMM said:


> Not at all. They designed the silver balls to make them hollow inside so it’s super light weight. Many times throughout the day, I even forgot they were on! [emoji4]


Oh! That’s great! I’ve considered these as a fun earring to wear on occasion. Are you planning on wearing them daily?


----------



## Violet Bleu

I just want to add an updated pic in case this helps anyone. If you play with your Bypass Bracelet too much or pull it too hard, it gets a gap in the opening. When I noticed this, I actually took my bracelet into Tiffany to get it fixed. They took it to the back and brought it out, and it was like brand new again. There is no gap now. I just wanted to warn anyone that if this happens to your bracelet, it is an easy fix!  
Before:


After:


----------



## Gal4Dior

Violet Bleu said:


> Oh! That’s great! I’ve considered these as a fun earring to wear on occasion. Are you planning on wearing them daily?



I won’t wear them daily due to how delicate the chains are. I do plan on wearing them often, though!


----------



## Violet Bleu

LVSistinaMM said:


> I won’t wear them daily due to how delicate the chains are. I do plan on wearing them often, though!


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## chicagocat

I'm pretty gaga for this blindingly bright wrecking ball ring!! I love the rose gold drops, too...


----------



## Grande Latte

chicagocat said:


> I'm pretty gaga for this blindingly bright wrecking ball ring!! I love the rose gold drops, too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845798



I like this diamond ball ring too. It looks great on you. Did you know, there's a diamond Bypass bracelet too?


----------



## uhpharm01

Has anyone seen this bracelet in person or has tried this in? Does it feel sturdy? Thank you.


----------



## hongkonglady

blackmamba10000 said:


> Both charms are completely removable! In fact, I can't wait to wear the ball charm on my long 36 inch sterling silver Tiffany chain! I am away from home on vacation, but when I get home I can take pictures next to measuring tape. I can wear the bracelet as a choker! Here's a picture: sorry about the quality! For reference, the diamond necklace is 16 inch! Hope this helps!


----------



## hongkonglady

blackmamba10000 said:


> Both charms are completely removable! In fact, I can't wait to wear the ball charm on my long 36 inch sterling silver Tiffany chain! I am away from home on vacation, but when I get home I can take pictures next to measuring tape. I can wear the bracelet as a choker! Here's a picture: sorry about the quality! For reference, the diamond necklace is 16 inch! Hope this helps!



Update  I was given the hardware bracelet for my birthday 10 days ago, and have worn it every day since as a choker, so far with just the mini padlock!  But love it.  Thanks for your help in helping my decision. x


----------



## brigadeiro

uhpharm01 said:


> Has anyone seen this bracelet in person or has tried this in? Does it feel sturdy? Thank you.
> View attachment 3852943


I’ve tried this (and most other pieces when I attended the launch a while back), and yes, it’s sturdy  one of my favourite pieces of this collection (which I absolutely love!)


----------



## uhpharm01

brigadeiro said:


> I’ve tried this (and most other pieces when I attended the launch a while back), and yes, it’s sturdy  one of my favourite pieces of this collection (which I absolutely love!)


Thanks Lady!


----------



## junime

Are the Bypass bracelets round or oval?  My wrist measures 5.75" (15cm) and I wear size 17 in a Cartier Love bracelet, so what size would I wear in the Bypass?  No Tiffany in my area.


----------



## Caz71

I love the ball necklace. But the smallest ball they would have in size.


----------



## Violet Bleu

junime said:


> Are the Bypass bracelets round or oval?  My wrist measures 5.75" (15cm) and I wear size 17 in a Cartier Love bracelet, so what size would I wear in the Bypass?  No Tiffany in my area.


The Bypass bracelets are pretty oval. I wear a 15 Thin Love and Small Bypass. Hope this helps!


----------



## uhpharm01

Has anyone seen this ring in person?


----------



## bonfire-heart

uhpharm01 said:


> Has anyone seen this ring in person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3927046



Yes, I have. It was kind of disappointing but maybe that’s just me.


----------



## uhpharm01

bonfire-heart said:


> Yes, I have. It was kind of disappointing but maybe that’s just me.


I understand. I'll go by the Tiffany store and look at it. But this ring looks like a ring that VAn Cleef sales it may not be the same
Size as the VanCleef but it's a similar style.


----------



## bonfire-heart

uhpharm01 said:


> I understand. I'll go by the Tiffany store and look at it. But this ring looks like a ring that VAn Cleef sales it may not be the same
> Size as the VanCleef but it's a similar style.



I haven’t seen the VCA one irl but from what I can tell, they do look very similar. Let us know what you think about it if you do end up stopping by the Tiffany store.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

uhpharm01 said:


> Has anyone seen this ring in person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3927046



I was _just_ about to post the same question.



uhpharm01 said:


> I understand. I'll go by the Tiffany store and look at it. But this ring looks like a ring that VAn Cleef sales too.



I was also thinking the same thing. I saw that Pandora has a 14K version for $285 while the Tiffany version is 18K for $550. The VCA one is about $900. I wish I could see all 3 together for a comparison.


----------



## Gal4Dior

uhpharm01 said:


> Has anyone seen this ring in person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3927046



I purchased it two weeks ago in RG and love it to bits. It’s more of the medium size version if VCA perlee ring, for about half the price.

The gold and RG were my favorites, the silver just was so-so. I wish they made it in WG! I would love to layer it with my wedding set in WG. I’ve been wanting to do that with VCA, but it’s so expensive to do so.

Here it is modeled.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I was _just_ about to post the same question.
> 
> 
> 
> I was also thinking the same thing. I saw that Pandora has a 14K version for $285 while the Tiffany version is 18K for $550. The VCA one is about $900. I wish I could see all 3 together for a comparison.



Not my photo, but I did look up the Pandora “eternal cloud ring” and it looks like it’s a bit thinner, like the small VCA version.


----------



## uhpharm01

LVSistinaMM said:


> I purchased it two weeks ago in RG and love it to bits. It’s more of the medium size version if VCA perlee ring, for about half the price.
> 
> The gold and RG were my favorites, the silver just was so-so. I wish they made it in WG! I would love to layer it with my wedding set in WG. I’ve been wanting to do that with VCA, but it’s so expensive to do so.
> 
> Here it is modeled.
> 
> View attachment 3927123


Thanks for posting. Your ring is beautiful.  Keep your fingers crossed that a white gold version of this rind will be released.


----------



## Gal4Dior

uhpharm01 said:


> Thanks for posting. Your ring is beautiful.  Keep your fingers crossed that a white gold version of this rind will be released.



Thanks!!

Me, too. However it seems that nothing in the hardwear collection is white gold, just silver. [emoji22]


----------



## Shopgirl1996

LVSistinaMM said:


> I purchased it two weeks ago in RG and love it to bits. It’s more of the medium size version if VCA perlee ring, for about half the price.
> 
> The gold and RG were my favorites, the silver just was so-so. I wish they made it in WG! I would love to layer it with my wedding set in WG. I’ve been wanting to do that with VCA, but it’s so expensive to do so.
> 
> Here it is modeled.
> 
> View attachment 3927123





LVSistinaMM said:


> Not my photo, but I did look up the Pandora “eternal cloud ring” and it looks like it’s a bit thinner, like the small VCA version.
> 
> View attachment 3927140



I think I like your Tiffany ring more than the Pandora one. I like how thick it looks on its own. Both are nice though. Which ring finger do you think it looks best on? I see you are wearing your on your middle finger.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I think I like your Tiffany ring more than the Pandora one. I like how thick it looks on its own. Both are nice though. Which ring finger do you think it looks best on? I see you are wearing your on your middle finger.



I wear it on my middle or ring finger on my right hand. Both look great, but I think when I want to highlight just this ring, I wear it on the middle finger.

If I ever decide to stack it with multiples I will likely wear it on my ring finger.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

LVSistinaMM said:


> I wear it on my middle or ring finger on my right hand. Both look great, but I think when I want to highlight just this ring, I wear it on the middle finger.
> 
> If I ever decide to stack it with multiples I will likely wear it on my ring finger.



Thanks. BTW, I forgot to ask you before why you thought the silver was just so so. Did it look different from the YG and RG rings?


----------



## Gal4Dior

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Thanks. BTW, I forgot to ask you before why you thought the silver was just so so. Did it look different from the YG and RG rings?



I think the silver doesn’t shine like white gold does. Probably because a lot of white gold pieces are dipped in rhodium. Plus you don’t feel the “weight” like you do on the gold ones. 

I just purchased 14k white gold bands which look just like the Pandora one that are currently being made and shipped to me from NYC. It’s a new place I found, so we’ll see how they come out. I will post pics if I like them, but the selling point was that they were only $150 a piece and they are a dead ringer for the VCA ring in the smaller size.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

LVSistinaMM said:


> I think the silver doesn’t shine like white gold does. Probably because a lot of white gold pieces are dipped in rhodium. Plus you don’t feel the “weight” like you do on the gold ones.
> 
> I just purchased 14k white gold bands which look just like the Pandora one that are currently being made and shipped to me from NYC. It’s a new place I found, so we’ll see how they come out. I will post pics if I like them, but the selling point was that they were only $150 a piece and they are a dead ringer for the VCA ring in the smaller size.



Ah OK. Yes, silver has a softer luster than white gold that's been dipped in rhodium. I would love to get a YG ring, but I think I can only swing the price of the silver one. I'm hoping maybe I can get some birthday money to offset the cost and get the YG one. 

I went into Pandora today to try to see the bead ring, but they were out of stock of a lot of things from the holiday. The SA gave me a ring to try on that had about the same size beading but with a solitaire setting in it. The ring is pretty thin and looks good for stacking but a little slim to be worn on its own.

Sounds like a good deal regarding the 14K WG rings. Hope they turn out great and would love to see pics either way.


----------



## bonfire-heart

LVSistinaMM said:


> I purchased it two weeks ago in RG and love it to bits. It’s more of the medium size version if VCA perlee ring, for about half the price.
> 
> The gold and RG were my favorites, the silver just was so-so. I wish they made it in WG! I would love to layer it with my wedding set in WG. I’ve been wanting to do that with VCA, but it’s so expensive to do so.
> 
> Here it is modeled.
> 
> View attachment 3927123



Wow, that ring looks amazing on you! I wish I could pull it off as well.


----------



## haneulhouseki

Hi everyone! I’ve been looking for a bead ring to stack with my non-tiffany’s rose gold ring. I tried on the Tiffany rose gold bead ring in the store, along with the Pandora eternal clouds in silver (rg is discontinued), and a Shane Co. rose gold ring. The Tiffany one is the thickest of the three at 3mm and feels like there’s a good amount of metal in it. I initially loved the Tiffany one from pics but think the Shane Co. looks the best as it's thinner and stacks better with my ring. I'm going to try on a Gabriel NY one next as the bandwidth is in between Tiffany and Shane Co  (PS: I have small hands, hence the Tiffany one eating up my finger).

Pandora



Shane Co



Tiffany





Hope this helps!


----------



## darkangel07760

I really want a hardware piece... I have been eyeballing the link bracelet but I want it for everyday wear and I would like to know how comfortable it is... also, not sure what size link I want to go with...


----------



## emmakumqut

I've got the link bracelet, its the smaller one (not the micro) I wear it most days, its really comfortable. i'd definitely go for one.


----------



## uhpharm01

emmakumqut said:


> I've got the link bracelet, its the smaller one (not the micro) I wear it most days, its really comfortable. i'd definitely go for one.


 this one?!  I like this one. It's on my wish list.


----------



## emmakumqut

uhpharm01 said:


> this one?!  I like this one. It's on my wish list.
> View attachment 3939861



Yes that’s the one but mine is silver.


----------



## uhpharm01

emmakumqut said:


> Yes that’s the one but mine is silver.


Nice!


----------



## Bee-licious

I'm in love with this collection!! Does anyone have this Tiffany ball wore bracelet with the pearl balls on the end? I read the thread and people with the bypass bracelet said it bangs up on things so now I'm worried the pearls will get all scratched up and banged up if I stacked this with my love bracelet... If anyone has the bypass bracelet and the love did you buy a similar size (small bypass and 15 love) or did you size down for the Tiffany so that the ball part would stay on top?


----------



## Bee-licious

Violet Bleu said:


> @yogamamaloves It works great with my thin loves and looks very cool. I just prefer wearing it on my left wrist because my right arm is getting pretty full.
> View attachment 3697141


What size did you get in the Tiffany bracelet and what size are your loves? Did you size down for Tiffany so that it would stay at the top? Can you tighten the Tiffany bracelet by pushing the two "balls" closer together?


----------



## Sam18q

I am interested in getting the large size ball ring.  I am wondering is it easily to get the ring all scratched up?  I am thinking of sterling silver and not sure how it will hold up.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Bee-licious said:


> What size did you get in the Tiffany bracelet and what size are your loves? Did you size down for Tiffany so that it would stay at the top? Can you tighten the Tiffany bracelet by pushing the two "balls" closer together?


The Tiffany bracelet is a small and my Thin Loves are a 15. If I’m wearing all 3 Thin Loves, the T bracelet will stay on top but slide over them occasionally. Right now, I have the T bracelet on my left arm with one Thin Love and it slides over it to the bottom. The Tiffany bracelet is not as oval as the Thin Love, but is a pretty good match in size. And the two balls are not supposed to have a space. If you look at my other post in this thread, you will see that my bracelet got mishapen from messing with it so much. This bracelet is very pliable, so I’m sure I could tighten it but width is not an issue. It is the more round shape compared to the oval shape of Cartier that makes the fit different. Hope this helps!


----------



## Bee-licious

Violet Bleu said:


> The Tiffany bracelet is a small and my Thin Loves are a 15. If I’m wearing all 3 Thin Loves, the T bracelet will stay on top but slide over them occasionally. Right now, I have the T bracelet on my left arm with one Thin Love and it slides over it to the bottom. The Tiffany bracelet is not as oval as the Thin Love, but is a pretty good match in size. And the two balls are not supposed to have a space. If you look at my other post in this thread, you will see that my bracelet got mishapen from messing with it so much. This bracelet is very pliable, so I’m sure I could tighten it but width is not an issue. It is the more round shape compared to the oval shape of Cartier that makes the fit different. Hope this helps!


This helps tons, thank you for your detailed response


----------



## thegreenbean

Picked up these earrings. Love them!


----------



## frenchyo8

Just bought the Tiffany hardware sunglasses, should be arriving Wednesday!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Bee-licious said:


> This helps tons, thank you for your detailed response


You’re welcome! Anytime!


----------



## bonfire-heart

haneulhouseki said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been looking for a bead ring to stack with my non-tiffany’s rose gold ring. I tried on the Tiffany rose gold bead ring in the store, along with the Pandora eternal clouds in silver (rg is discontinued), and a Shane Co. rose gold ring. The Tiffany one is the thickest of the three at 3mm and feels like there’s a good amount of metal in it. I initially loved the Tiffany one from pics but think the Shane Co. looks the best as it's thinner and stacks better with my ring. I'm going to try on a Gabriel NY one next as the bandwidth is in between Tiffany and Shane Co  (PS: I have small hands, hence the Tiffany one eating up my finger).
> 
> Pandora
> View attachment 3936324
> 
> 
> Shane Co
> View attachment 3936326
> 
> 
> Tiffany
> View attachment 3936327
> 
> View attachment 3936328
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!



I absolutely love that Shane Co. rose gold ring on you, looks stunning!


----------



## haneulhouseki

bonfire-heart said:


> I absolutely love that Shane Co. rose gold ring on you, looks stunning!


Thank you! I ultimately ended up with a Pandora puffy heart ring to stack with it 
The Tiffany one looks best on its own in my opinion!


----------



## Jeniloo

glistenpearls said:


> I was thinking to buy the 12.75mm YG pendant, anyone have? I want to know it the ball is actually solid or more like a hollow type? Thanks!


It is solid.


----------



## tisla80

thegreenbean said:


> Picked up these earrings. Love them!



Do you have a modeling pic? I’ve been eyeing these!


----------



## mo.villagran

AJMICK said:


> I picked up the hardwear link bracelet on Saturday and ordered the graduated link necklace - it should be here this week. I really love this style.
> 
> View attachment 3759270


Is the link bracelet the "micro" version? So beautiful


----------



## mymeimei02

Just got the micro version of the ss hardware bracelet. It’s perfect for layering.


----------



## tisla80

mymeimei02 said:


> Just got the micro version of the ss hardware bracelet. It’s perfect for layering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989611


Love it! Is that the wrist size small or medium?


----------



## mymeimei02

tisla80 said:


> Love it! Is that the wrist size small or medium?


Its a medium 6.73"


----------



## tisla80

mymeimei02 said:


> Its a medium 6.73"



Thank you! I think this will be my next purchase![emoji173]️


----------



## mo.villagran

mymeimei02 said:


> Its a medium 6.73"


I got the same one too!!


----------



## tisla80

mo.villagran said:


> I got the same one too!!


Is this size medium also?


----------



## mo.villagran

tisla80 said:


> Is this size medium also?


Yes. My wrist is small like 5.5 inch but medium fall right in the middle of my arm without falling off.


----------



## tisla80

mo.villagran said:


> Yes. My wrist is small like 5.5 inch but medium fall right in the middle of my arm without falling off.


Thank you!


----------



## Marmarfa

Here’s my YG ball earrings. Present from DH


----------



## frzsri

My latest Tiffany acquisition: Hardware Ball Ring in Rose Gold




Great on its own or stacked with my other rings


----------



## casiecn

Thoughts on this ring in rose gold and onyx from the hardwear collection? I really like it but wish I could try it on before ordering.


----------



## poopsie

Love that small link bracelet. 

Well I love the whole collection actually  
I was not a fan of Tiffany before they came out with this line. All I have is a Venetian bracelet


----------



## mo.villagran

I eventually exchanged the micro link with the medium link, size small.  I like this one a lot better than the micro one.


----------



## foxgal

Sam18q said:


> I am interested in getting the large size ball ring.  I am wondering is it easily to get the ring all scratched up?  I am thinking of sterling silver and not sure how it will hold up.



I’m bumping this as I have the same question!


----------



## bonfire-heart

foxgal said:


> I’m bumping this as I have the same question!



I have all three ball rings in silver, and yes, they are fairly easy to scratch. Actually, Tiffany already sells them quite scratched so... However, that applies to all silver jewellery, and if you regularly polish your ring with a special silver polishing cloth, those scratches will be hardly noticeable. It doesn’t bother me at all as these ball rings are quite shiny, and to *really* see those scratches, people would have to literally examine my jewellery, haha.


----------



## Yoshi1296

frzsri said:


> View attachment 4002882
> 
> 
> My latest Tiffany acquisition: Hardware Ball Ring in Rose Gold
> 
> View attachment 4002883
> 
> 
> Great on its own or stacked with my other rings



I love this! I'm planning on getting the yg version this thursday to stack with my cartier love ring!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Just got it!! Soooo pretty!


----------



## Clifmar

Just picked up this cutie! The 8mm silver ball pendant


----------



## Caz71

Clifmar said:


> Just picked up this cutie! The 8mm silver ball pendant


Love it looks very good on you xo


----------



## marie132

frzsri said:


> View attachment 4002882
> 
> 
> My latest Tiffany acquisition: Hardware Ball Ring in Rose Gold
> 
> View attachment 4002883
> 
> 
> Great on its own or stacked with my other rings


omg it looks just like the VCA perlee ring XD


----------



## sweetbeans

frzsri said:


> View attachment 4002882
> 
> 
> My latest Tiffany acquisition: Hardware Ball Ring in Rose Gold
> 
> View attachment 4002883
> 
> 
> Great on its own or stacked with my other rings


Thanks for sharing! I've been eyeing this ring to celebrate the birth of my little one. Is it comfortable? I was thinking I may just get a small diamond band from Blue Nile but seeing yours makes me itch for it again. I am yet to see this in person.


----------



## sweetbeans

Yoshi1296 said:


> Just got it!! Soooo pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078408
> View attachment 4078410


Is yours yellow gold? I have not seen this IRL, and I'm surprised by how more substantial it seems! (in a good way) I love the way it reflects the light. I also plan on wearing it in my index finger- is it comfy? in the process of looking for that special piece as my push present and would have to make a trip to my local Tiffany now that I saw your mod shot!


----------



## Yoshi1296

sweetbeans said:


> Is yours yellow gold? I have not seen this IRL, and I'm surprised by how more substantial it seems! (in a good way) I love the way it reflects the light. I also plan on wearing it in my index finger- is it comfy? in the process of looking for that special piece as my push present and would have to make a trip to my local Tiffany now that I saw your mod shot!



Hey! Yes mine is yellow gold. And yes it is a lot more substantial and has a pretty good weight to it which I love! I still wear it the exact same way as I have it on in the picture, on my index finger stacked with my love ring and it’s soooo comfortable! Wearing it alone feels even more comfy and you can’t even tell you’re wearing the band. It’s so perfect and I absolutely love it!

Can’t wait to see yours! And congrats on your pregnancy! I highly recommend this ring!!


----------



## muddledmint

I’m so into this line, although it took me a while to appreciate it. I feel like it is feminine without being all bows, hearts, and flowers. I also like how it has a slight edge but stays polished and elegant. I tried on the new metro wire bracelet with my bypass and love the look.


----------



## TiffanyMomof4

YG necklace from the hardware collection



AnnaFreud said:


> Who else is loving the new Tiffany Hardwear collection? Has anyone seen the pieces IRL? I saw the Ball Dangle silver ring in an ad last night and I can't get it out of my mind! It's kinda pricey for a silver piece, especially a ring at $400.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3692314
> 
> 
> Wish they would come out with the bracelet version of this ring.
> 
> Here are what the bracelets look like:
> 
> View attachment 3692316
> View attachment 3692317
> View attachment 3692318


----------



## Tippie

Sterling Silver and Rose Gold.


----------



## MYH

This is my first post in the Tiffany forum. I haven’t bought any jewelry from T since I was in my early twenties and that is a long long time ago. The hardwear collection brought me back in the store!!

I’m a die hard Van Cleef fan with some Hermes and Pomellato sprinkled in.

I ended up buying two yellow gold hardware necklaces to wear with my two motif VCA mop dangle earrings (cause I felt a clover necklace would just be over- clovered) and I’m so pleased I did. With the two necklaces, I figured out I can wear two together as a long infinity necklace, one on its own as a simple choker necklace, two linked together lariat style and can even hang my magic Alhambra motifs from the clasp!

I even bought the silver bracelet and sometimes add it to my yellow gold chain for a two tone look. It’s super fun! Here’s a pic of me adding a VCA magic clover to my necklace.


----------



## marie132

MYH said:


> This is my first post in the Tiffany forum. I haven’t bought any jewelry from T since I was in my early twenties and that is a long long time ago. The hardwear collection brought me back in the store!!
> 
> I’m a die hard Van Cleef fan with some Hermes and Pomellato sprinkled in.
> 
> I ended up buying two yellow gold hardware necklaces to wear with my two motif VCA mop dangle earrings (cause I felt a clover necklace would just be over- clovered) and I’m so pleased I did. With the two necklaces, I figured out I can wear two together as a long infinity necklace, one on its own as a simple choker necklace, two linked together lariat style and can even hang my magic Alhambra motifs from the clasp!
> 
> I even bought the silver bracelet and sometimes add it to my yellow gold chain for a two tone look. It’s super fun! Here’s a pic of me adding a VCA magic clover to my necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4240321



Looks awesome! More pics!


----------



## BigAkoya

MYH said:


> This is my first post in the Tiffany forum. I haven’t bought any jewelry from T since I was in my early twenties and that is a long long time ago. The hardwear collection brought me back in the store!!
> 
> I’m a die hard Van Cleef fan with some Hermes and Pomellato sprinkled in.
> 
> I ended up buying two yellow gold hardware necklaces to wear with my two motif VCA mop dangle earrings (cause I felt a clover necklace would just be over- clovered) and I’m so pleased I did. With the two necklaces, I figured out I can wear two together as a long infinity necklace, one on its own as a simple choker necklace, two linked together lariat style and can even hang my magic Alhambra motifs from the clasp!
> 
> I even bought the silver bracelet and sometimes add it to my yellow gold chain for a two tone look. It’s super fun! Here’s a pic of me adding a VCA magic clover to my necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4240321



This is a great way to wear your Magic VCA!  It makes it look so fresh and modern as VCA can sometimes look old and stuffy to me.   Great combo!  More photos please!  Looks great on you!


----------



## sophiaberry

Just got the micro link bracelet this weekend! Love it!


----------



## rgold_

Obsessed with this rose gold beauty! Also, I know it’s not the right way, but I love how the bracelet looks opened!


----------



## Deleted member 629947

For those interested, I’m wearing small VCA Perlee in yg and on top Tiffany City Hardwear Ball ring in yg. TCH is lovely and substantial. I’m going to explore this collection for sure!


----------



## Candice0985

I purchased the yellow gold medium sized ball pendant necklace this week. Thoughts? I love how heavy it is and I can wear it carefree!


----------



## Marmarfa

My New Year present from DH


----------



## bunnycat

Posting my very first Tiffany pieces. Both are from the hardware collection and won't be the last. 




Small silver ball ring (going to stack it with a medium one soon....) 




and the silver ball ring. I love how the individual spheres are so definitive in these instead of blended like in others I've tried on. It fits both ring fingers so I can wear it on the right or pair with with my e-ring on the left for a mixed metal look or with a pair of rose gold ball chain rings I have for a band look.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Can someone post model shots of the 8mm and 10mm ball studs???


----------



## LittleStar88

Here’s my collection (all sterling):

8mm ball pendant necklace
10mm ball hook earrings
12mm and 8mm ball rings
3mm ball ring


----------



## LittleStar88

Here are the various ring mod shots... I prefer to wear the 8mm and 12mm ball rings together and sometimes wear the 3mm ring with my engagement ring (even though they don’t really go together, I probably wouldn’t wear the 3mm ring otherwise). 

I’d like to get a second 3mm ring in sterling or rose/yellow gold to go with the one I have.


----------



## sophiaberry

LittleStar88 said:


> View attachment 4297203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the various ring mod shots... I prefer to wear the 8mm and 12mm ball rings together and sometimes wear the 3mm ring with my engagement ring (even though they don’t really go together, I probably wouldn’t wear the 3mm ring otherwise).
> 
> I’d like to get a second 3mm ring in sterling or rose/yellow gold to go with the one I have.


These look awesome stacked together!!!


----------



## bunnycat

LittleStar88 said:


> View attachment 4297203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the various ring mod shots... I prefer to wear the 8mm and 12mm ball rings together and sometimes wear the 3mm ring with my engagement ring (even though they don’t really go together, I probably wouldn’t wear the 3mm ring otherwise).
> 
> I’d like to get a second 3mm ring in sterling or rose/yellow gold to go with the one I have.



I love the way the hardwear ball rings stack. That's what I'm wanting to do as well.


----------



## Candice0985

I purchased the HardWear medium link bracelet in yellow gold today


----------



## LittleStar88

Candice0985 said:


> I purchased the HardWear medium link bracelet in yellow gold today



Soooooooo pretty!!


----------



## Candice0985

LittleStar88 said:


> Soooooooo pretty!!



Thanks! I originally purchased the micro link but this size has more presence and decided I’d prefer the medium size link to the micro link


----------



## LittleStar88

Candice0985 said:


> Thanks! I originally purchased the micro link but this size has more presence and decided I’d prefer the medium size link to the micro link



I was considering the micro, but now that I’ve seen the medium..


----------



## Straight-Laced

Candice0985 said:


> I purchased the HardWear medium link bracelet in yellow gold today


Beautiful ! On my wish list. 
It looks like a perfect weight - substantial but not too heavy.


----------



## Candice0985

Straight-Laced said:


> Beautiful ! On my wish list.
> It looks like a perfect weight - substantial but not too heavy.



That’s a perfect description of the weight. It’s substantial feeling on the wrist, heavier than the micro (which still has nice weight!) and still layer-able but also looks nice worn alone [emoji4]


----------



## MYH

bunnycat said:


> Posting my very first Tiffany pieces. Both are from the hardware collection and won't be the last.
> 
> View attachment 4296437
> 
> 
> Small silver ball ring (going to stack it with a medium one soon....)
> View attachment 4296434
> 
> 
> 
> and the silver ball ring. I love how the individual spheres are so definitive in these instead of blended like in others I've tried on. It fits both ring fingers so I can wear it on the right or pair with with my e-ring on the left for a mixed metal look or with a pair of rose gold ball chain rings I have for a band look.
> 
> View attachment 4296435
> 
> View attachment 4296436


I love the 3 ring stack! It’s so gorgeous!


----------



## MYH

I figured out I can put almost any pendant on my Hardware necklace. I’m having tons of fun playing with this necklace.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Marmarfa said:


> My New Year present from DH



Totally stunning! wear in good health xx


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

LittleStar88 said:


> View attachment 4297203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the various ring mod shots... I prefer to wear the 8mm and 12mm ball rings together and sometimes wear the 3mm ring with my engagement ring (even though they don’t really go together, I probably wouldn’t wear the 3mm ring otherwise).
> 
> I’d like to get a second 3mm ring in sterling or rose/yellow gold to go with the one I have.



They look lovely on you ! the stacks look like lots of fun. thanks for sharing all your stack pictures! wear in good health xx


----------



## bunnycat

MYH said:


> I love the 3 ring stack! It’s so gorgeous!



thank you MYH!  Waiting (impatiently) for February now to add a new piece on. (Catch you over in H scarves!) 



MYH said:


> I figured out I can put almost any pendant on my Hardware necklace. I’m having tons of fun playing with this necklace.



I love the link pattern on the Hardwear link necklaces. It's such modern update to the necklace format. Do you ever combine any scarves with necklace wearing?


----------



## MYH

bunnycat said:


> thank you MYH!  Waiting (impatiently) for February now to add a new piece on. (Catch you over in H scarves!)
> 
> 
> 
> I love the link pattern on the Hardwear link necklaces. It's such modern update to the necklace format. Do you ever combine any scarves with necklace wearing?



I do! I can wear a necklace whenever I tie my scarf in a deep V.


----------



## bunnycat

MYH said:


> I do! I can wear a necklace whenever I tie my scarf in a deep V.



That's good to know. I need to start playing more with my necklaces and scarves together....


----------



## Canturi lover

Tried this on the other day and it was [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Canturi lover said:


> Tried this on the other day and it was [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Wow! I did not know they made this. It looks so modern and edgy. Love it!


----------



## PamK

Canturi lover said:


> Tried this on the other day and it was [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



That is a stunner!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Canturi lover

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Wow! I did not know they made this. It looks so modern and edgy. Love it!





PamK said:


> That is a stunner!!
> 
> It was really comfortable on the wrist. I have been looking for a chunky link bracelet and this one is on my wish list now [emoji173]️


----------



## Straight-Laced

Canturi lover said:


> Tried this on the other day and it was [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Simply fabulous


----------



## Ilovetandco

Candice0985 said:


> I purchased the HardWear medium link bracelet in yellow gold today


Omg, I love this. I got the bypass bracelet ordered but now I may exchange. It looks way better on someone than the pictures show, imo


----------



## Candice0985

Ilovetandco said:


> Omg, I love this. I got the bypass bracelet ordered but now I may exchange. It looks way better on someone than the pictures show, imo



Thanks, it’s a great piece. I’ve been wearing it daily since I brought it home!


----------



## Ilovetandco

Candice0985 said:


> Thanks, it’s a great piece. I’ve been wearing it daily since I brought it home!


Looks perfect on you! Wear in best of health


----------



## Ilovetandco

Candice0985 said:


> Thanks, it’s a great piece. I’ve been wearing it daily since I brought it home!


Do you think it would stack well with a yellow gold love, no diamonds?


----------



## FanofsilverTCO

Hi there...what do you think of the SS double drop earrings with the SS ball necklace? I’m 50+. Too old for that look? I heard a S.A. say the double drop were discontinued


----------



## mcb100

I'm pining for the ball hook earrings in yellow gold. If anyone has any modeling pics of them, feel free to post to help me with my decision


----------



## MNHTN

My silver bracelet that I never take off!!


----------



## Ilovetandco

Debating on the ball earrings with the chain or another micro bracelet...any suggestions?


----------



## Alena21

Has anybody seen these bracelets in person. I'm curious to see to pics. The colours look so vibrant online.
I'd love to see rl pics of the matching rings too


----------



## mcb100

I bought the ball hook earrings in yellow gold for myself as my early birthday present. They are so much more gorgeous in person than they are in the photos online.


----------



## muddledmint

Alena21 said:


> Has anybody seen these bracelets in person. I'm curious to see to pics. The colours look so vibrant online.
> I'd love to see rl pics of the matching rings too


I’ve seen them in store and they look the same as the photo.


----------



## Etak14

Hi, I’m looking for a bit of help/advice, I love the Hardwear collection and I’ve added a few bits to my collection over the last year. I’m now thinking of buying the ball pendant, I’m looking at getting the 19mm and wearing it most of the time on a shorter 18 inch chain. 
Would it look too big? I know the 12.5 one comes with an 18 inch chain, but I like the larger one, although I’ve only seen it online.


----------



## Taracanada

I love this collection and have read thru this entire thread before going to Tiffany to see the collection. I really like the 18k yellow gold link bracelet in the medium size. I went to Tiffanys today and I'm really loving it , but yet surprised with the priced point. in Canada the medium link is 4000$ it looks to have more gold in it than a Cartier love Bracelet!! but how could that possibly be at 4000$???? the Love bracelet is solid gold this I know , But do you think this Hardware collection is solid??? the sales lady said it is ... but the weight in my hand compared to the look didn't add up. there was not enough feel in weight to justify the look of the amount of gold in the bracelet. Does anyone know or have the bracelet to be sure this collection is solid? hollow Dents. and I hate paying a high ticket price for a piece of hollow jewellery. Thanks !!


----------



## Taracanada

photos


----------



## Canturi lover

Taracanada said:


> I love this collection and have read thru this entire thread before going to Tiffany to see the collection. I really like the 18k yellow gold link bracelet in the medium size. I went to Tiffanys today and I'm really loving it , but yet surprised with the priced point. in Canada the medium link is 4000$ it looks to have more gold in it than a Cartier love Bracelet!! but how could that possibly be at 4000$???? the Love bracelet is solid gold this I know , But do you think this Hardware collection is solid??? the sales lady said it is ... but the weight in my hand compared to the look didn't add up. there was not enough feel in weight to justify the look of the amount of gold in the bracelet. Does anyone know or have the bracelet to be sure this collection is solid? hollow Dents. and I hate paying a high ticket price for a piece of hollow jewellery. Thanks !!



Hi Taracanada, I can’t really help with the medium size, but when I tried the large one on, it was about 40g - so, not solid. Hope this helps [emoji253]


----------



## Taracanada

Canturi lover said:


> Hi Taracanada, I can’t really help with the medium size, but when I tried the large one on, it was about 40g - so, not solid. Hope this helps [emoji253]


Thank you for the info! I didn't think this collection was true solid pieces, they would be so heavy! especially the earrings lol. But Tiffany swore it was solid.  The weight of the items just are not on par with the bold look. I think Cartier holds the bar for true solid gold pieces these days!!


----------



## Canturi lover

When I asked my SA the weight of it, she told me that they don’t like to advertise it! [emoji253]


----------



## Taracanada

Canturi lover said:


> When I asked my SA the weight of it, she told me that they don’t like to advertise it! [emoji253]


 the sales lady told me the same thing! because I didnt think it was solid, she claims it is. I love Tiffanys stuff and would be really disappointed if I spent 4000$ on a hollow bracelet. I still really like it but I am a Cartier lover as well and they always tell the weight of their items. And I can tell what items they have are solid!!! Hollow gold is a pet peeve of mine. especially when its 4000$


----------



## LittleStar88

This info changes my mind on getting any gold for these items


----------



## Taracanada

LittleStar88 said:


> This info changes my mind on getting any gold for these items


I have the same dilemma, I want one of the gold bracelet so bad. Its a beautiful collection. But it makes sense if this collection is hollow, it is a bold heavy look and if it was physically heavy no one would feel comfortable wearing it. Especial the earring...there huge! they would rip your off if they were solid lol.  Back in the 80s solid gold heavy pieces were the inn thing, I have many family members with stretched ears from wearing those big heavy solid gold hoops lol. I wouldn't hesitate to buy the pieces from this collection , but not at these prices. Any Tiffany and co company workers out there that could shed some light on this subject???


----------



## Candice0985

Ilovetandco said:


> Do you think it would stack well with a yellow gold love, no diamonds?


I would say so, it's a very sturdy bracelet and would hold it's own against a love bracelet


----------



## Candice0985

Taracanada said:


> I have the same dilemma, I want one of the gold bracelet so bad. Its a beautiful collection. But it makes sense if this collection is hollow, it is a bold heavy look and if it was physically heavy no one would feel comfortable wearing it. Especial the earring...there huge! they would rip your off if they were solid lol.  Back in the 80s solid gold heavy pieces were the inn thing, I have many family members with stretched ears from wearing those big heavy solid gold hoops lol. I wouldn't hesitate to buy the pieces from this collection , but not at these prices. Any Tiffany and co company workers out there that could shed some light on this subject???


I have the medium bracelet in YG and I haven't had any issues with it so far despite daily wear. Minimal scratches and definitely no dents or dings. I don't know for sure if it's solid but it's a substantial feeling piece even while wearing it, I wouldn't hesitate to buy it again, in fact I'm considering buying the silver to layer together!


----------



## sophiaberry

Added more to my hardwear collection! Didn’t realize how much I would love all these pieces. They didn’t speak to me in the beginning but they’re just very simple, solid pieces (ps excuse my dry hands, I’ve been traveling a ton and plane air always dries me out horribly)


----------



## bunnycat

sophiaberry said:


> Added more to my hardwear collection! Didn’t realize how much I would love all these pieces. They didn’t speak to me in the beginning but they’re just very simple, solid pieces (ps excuse my dry hands, I’ve been traveling a ton and plane air always dries me out horribly)



I love the ball ring. It goes with everything I wear it with!


----------



## Taracanada

Candice0985 said:


> I purchased the HardWear medium link bracelet in yellow gold today


Beautiful, how does it hold up with wear. Do you think its hollow or solid gold?


----------



## Candice0985

Taracanada said:


> Beautiful, how does it hold up with wear. Do you think its hollow or solid gold?


I have no idea if it's hollow or solid, it feels solid to me and there's no dings or dents despite daily wear. I wear it with a dbty bracelet (seen in the picture I posted) and the dbty bracelet chews up other bracelets like crazy!!! this hardwear bracelet is holding it's own against it


----------



## Taracanada

Thank you!


----------



## Clifmar

Hey guys! I’m looking to get this as a birthday present to myself when I go to Miami next week! I was wondering if anyone could share their experience with the silver medium link bracelet? Also do you think they’d give me a bracelet box if I asked? It’s a pretty expensive silver piece and I like to have boxes for my jewelry.


----------



## emchhardy

Clifmar said:


> Hey guys! I’m looking to get this as a birthday present to myself when I go to Miami next week! I was wondering if anyone could share their experience with the silver medium link bracelet? Also do you think they’d give me a bracelet box if I asked? It’s a pretty expensive silver piece and I like to have boxes for my jewelry.


I saw this in the store last week and absolutely preferred this over the micro version.  It's on my wish list actually.  It is a lot to pay for a sterling silver bracelet but I thought it was a very solid piece.  I think they would give you a box if you asked for one.  I can't see why they wouldn't.  Good luck!


----------



## Clifmar

Hi! So I ended up getting this instead of the link bracelet, which I love and will be getting at a later date. I’ve been saving for the last two/three weeks and it feels really good to cross this off my wishlist


----------



## Canturi lover

Clifmar said:


> Hi! So I ended up getting this instead of the link bracelet, which I love and will be getting at a later date. I’ve been saving for the last two/three weeks and it feels really good to cross this off my wishlist



Looks great on you. What is the stone?


----------



## Clifmar

Canturi lover said:


> Looks great on you. What is the stone?


It’s a pink quartz. I’m studying gemology and jewelry design so I picked which one based on the durability of the stone. The other stones in this line besides the onyx are relatively soft and fragile stones. Quartz has a hardness of 7, doesn’t cleave, and is non porous so it’s a good stone for a ring you want to wear 24/7. The gray moonstone version is beautiful too but it’s a much more delicate stone.


----------



## Clifmar

Canturi lover said:


> Looks great on you. What is the stone?


Also thank you!


----------



## Julezah

Clifmar said:


> It’s a pink quartz. I’m studying gemology and jewelry design so I picked which one based on the durability of the stone. The other stones in this line besides the onyx are relatively soft and fragile stones. Quartz has a hardness of 7, doesn’t cleave, and is non porous so it’s a good stone for a ring you want to wear 24/7. The gray moonstone version is beautiful too but it’s a much more delicate stone.


Interesting! And smart choice. How does rubellite/pink tourmaline wear?


----------



## Clifmar

Julezah said:


> Interesting! And smart choice. How does rubellite/pink tourmaline wear?


Pretty good! They have a hardness of 7-7.5 so they’re good for use in most types of jewelry. They need very little maitnance. Anything with a hardness of 7 can be chipped or scratch by anything with a hardness of 8-10 though so they need some care but that goes for any stone that isn’t a diamond. Hope this helps!​


----------



## Julezah

Clifmar said:


> Pretty good! They have a hardness of 7-7.5 so they’re good for use in most types of jewelry. They need very little maitnance. Anything with a hardness of 7 can be chipped or scratch by anything with a hardness of 8-10 though so they need some care but that goes for any stone that isn’t a diamond. Hope this helps!​


It does. Thank you!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Can someone post the hardwear link bracelet next to a Cartier tank?


----------



## Bee-licious

Loving the hardware collection! I’m not a huge Tiffany fan but I check in from time to time and this Hardware collection is a huge hit for me! I’m eyeing the link bracelet as well as the large ball pendant to wear with more casual outfits


----------



## LizO...

Alena21 said:


> Has anybody seen these bracelets in person. I'm curious to see to pics. The colours look so vibrant online.
> I'd love to see rl pics of the matching rings too



The color is just beautiful in person.


----------



## qwerty098

Hi girls, I’m thinking of an in between piece to be stacked between my rose gold Cartier love and the ultimate dream pc, Van Cleef signature perlee. Without an in between pc, the signature perlee would cross over the love on my wrist. 

Tiffany has two great options, Tiffany T and the Hardwear. 
My casual style is more feminine and dainty, however I do like the unique hardwear bracelet. 

It would be great if you could let me know which one do you think looks best on me. TIA!


----------



## Gal4Dior

qwerty098 said:


> Hi girls, I’m thinking of an in between piece to be stacked between my rose gold Cartier love and the ultimate dream pc, Van Cleef signature perlee. Without an in between pc, the signature perlee would cross over the love on my wrist.
> 
> Tiffany has two great options, Tiffany T and the Hardwear.
> My casual style is more feminine and dainty, however I do like the unique hardwear bracelet.
> 
> It would be great if you could let me know which one do you think looks best on me. TIA!


I prefer the larger size link bracelet on you although both look lovely!


----------



## marie132

Hardwear for sure!


----------



## USCGirlie

LVSistinaMM said:


> I prefer the larger size link bracelet on you although both look lovely!



Same! The larger size has more presence on you, but both are lovely.


----------



## uhpharm01

qwerty098 said:


> Hi girls, I’m thinking of an in between piece to be stacked between my rose gold Cartier love and the ultimate dream pc, Van Cleef signature perlee. Without an in between pc, the signature perlee would cross over the love on my wrist.
> 
> Tiffany has two great options, Tiffany T and the Hardwear.
> My casual style is more feminine and dainty, however I do like the unique hardwear bracelet.
> 
> It would be great if you could let me know which one do you think looks best on me. TIA!


Wow.  Amazing. Yellow gold is my favorite.


----------



## qwerty098

Thank you all! I'm really leaning towards the hardwear too


----------



## chanelbee23

y


LizO... said:


> The color is just beautiful in person.


Your watch is GORGEOUS!


----------



## LizO...

chanelbee23 said:


> y
> 
> Your watch is GORGEOUS!


 Thank you so much. The watch is very old, but I am still in Love with it.


----------



## yogurtmega

Saw qwerty098’s post reminded me I went into Tiffany at Waikiki during holiday a few weeks ago and tried both T and Hardware bracelet. I have to say hardware does feel more substantial on the wrist however I feel like the design of T is more classic, at a better price point (think it’s 1k less) and T bracelet has been discontinued. The yellow gold one I tried on in Medium size at Waikiki was the last one in US according to sales. So good reason to snag one if you like it! Here are some pictures I took. Sorry about the weird angles


----------



## Grande Latte

Kendall's earrings look so great last night. So tempted right now.


----------



## Welltraveled!

LOVE THEM BOTH!!  I really like the hardware.  However, if I was wearing the Love bracelet; I would probably go with the Tiffany T. 



qwerty098 said:


> Hi girls, I’m thinking of an in between piece to be stacked between my rose gold Cartier love and the ultimate dream pc, Van Cleef signature perlee. Without an in between pc, the signature perlee would cross over the love on my wrist.
> 
> Tiffany has two great options, Tiffany T and the Hardwear.
> My casual style is more feminine and dainty, however I do like the unique hardwear bracelet.
> 
> It would be great if you could let me know which one do you think looks best on me. TIA!


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Visiting this thread for the 1st time with a question.
Did Tiffany d/c this ring in the Hardware collection? I can't find it on the website 
Thanks!


----------



## viewwing

voodoodoll2005 said:


> Visiting this thread for the 1st time with a question.
> Did Tiffany d/c this ring in the Hardware collection? I can't find it on the website
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4542478


Yes, it’s been discontinued.


----------



## annie.mei48

voodoodoll2005 said:


> Visiting this thread for the 1st time with a question.
> Did Tiffany d/c this ring in the Hardware collection? I can't find it on the website
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4542478


It's discontinued, but some stores may still have it! I bought mine in DC a month ago


----------



## voodoodoll2005

@viewwing
Such a shame it's no more   I was hoping it would be a less expensive alternative to the VCA perlee ring.

@annie.mei48 
It looks gorgeous on you!  Maybe I'll try my luck too at my local store.

Thank you both!


----------



## nicole0612

annie.mei48 said:


> It's discontinued, but some stores may still have it! I bought mine in DC a month ago


Gorgeous!
Does anyone know if there was ever a bracelet version? That would be amazing.


----------



## viewwing

voodoodoll2005 said:


> @viewwing
> Such a shame it's no more   I was hoping it would be a less expensive alternative to the VCA perlee ring.
> 
> @annie.mei48
> It looks gorgeous on you!  Maybe I'll try my luck too at my local store.
> 
> Thank you both!


Ya u could look, some stores still have them in stock. However it’s not the most comfy ring to wear.


----------



## Julezah

viewwing said:


> Ya u could look, some stores still have them in stock. However it’s not the most comfy ring to wear.


Would love to know more about this. How is it not comfortable? I’ve also considered it.


----------



## znaifeh

voodoodoll2005 said:


> @viewwing
> Such a shame it's no more   I was hoping it would be a less expensive alternative to the VCA perlee ring.
> 
> @annie.mei48
> It looks gorgeous on you!  Maybe I'll try my luck too at my local store.
> 
> Thank you both!



I was in store yesterday and they said that they are able to look up availability of stock across all stores, and if they find it can ship to store or your house (I was doing the same but with a different piece).  I would just stop by or call, good luck!


----------



## viewwing

Julezah said:


> Would love to know more about this. How is it not comfortable? I’ve also considered it.


The balls stick out at the sides so when you flex or close your fingers together, it feels like something is bulged there.


----------



## Julezah

viewwing said:


> The balls stick out at the sides so when you flex or close your fingers together, it feels like something is bulged there.


Do you have a Tiffany knife edge band? That’s sort of how I felt about mine when I got it. I wonder if your fingers adjust to the feeling?


----------



## viewwing

Julezah said:


> Do you have a Tiffany knife edge band? That’s sort of how I felt about mine when I got it. I wonder if your fingers adjust to the feeling?


Yes! It’s the same feeling I had with the knife edge band and I don’t like it, that’s why I don’t have either. It feels like the gap between my fingers will widen over time n get ugly?  Lol!


----------



## LittleStar88

viewwing said:


> The balls stick out at the sides so when you flex or close your fingers together, it feels like something is bulged there.



I have one in sterling and don't really have any issues with fit or comfort. I've worn it stacked with my other tiffany hardwear rings...


----------



## Julezah

annie.mei48 said:


> It's discontinued, but some stores may still have it! I bought mine in DC a month ago





znaifeh said:


> I was in store yesterday and they said that they are able to look up availability of stock across all stores, and if they find it can ship to store or your house (I was doing the same but with a different piece).  I would just stop by or call, good luck!





viewwing said:


> Yes! It’s the same feeling I had with the knife edge band and I don’t like it, that’s why I don’t have either. It feels like the gap between my fingers will widen over time n get ugly?  Lol!





LittleStar88 said:


> I have one in sterling and don't really have any issues with fit or comfort. I've worn it stacked with my other tiffany hardwear rings...



Does anyone have the item number for this ring so I can call and hunt it down?

Thanks!


----------



## starve

Hi! 

Has anyone seen this bracelet in person? 


Thanks for your help!


----------



## znaifeh

starve said:


> Hi!
> 
> Has anyone seen this bracelet in person?
> View attachment 4581547
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Yes it's nice person, but I would recommend trying it on just because of wrist size and how the larger link looks on (i.e. is the link too large). Not sure that helps but it is nice, edgy but with a classic edge.


----------



## sophiaberry

Opened my Christmas gift from my partner early   He hunted down a rose gold ball ring to stack with the sterling silver one I already had!!!! I’m obsessed!


----------



## Pink*Petunia

Loving the graduated necklace stacked with the medium link on Elle Macpherson. They complement her style perfectly! Adding to my wish list. 
If only it weren’t $16,800 for both!


----------



## Silversnob

Got this soon-to-be-discontinued ball ring at Tiffany’s in Canada❤️ My SA told me we are having increase tomorrow,was really happy to get it


----------



## Ilovetandco

I debated with the
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 medium but I liked the micro when I got it


----------



## JenJBS

Ilovetandco said:


> I debated with the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4659269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medium but I liked the micro when I got it



The micro looks amazing!  I'd say you definitely made the right choice.


----------



## Ilovetandco

JenJBS said:


> The micro looks amazing!  I'd say you definitely made the right choice.


Aww thanks


----------



## alwaysneedmorebags

Rose gold necklace - it's got nice weight to it. Love it.


----------



## JenJBS

HardWear Double Drop Earrings  My (early) birthday present to myself. Couldn't wait 'til my birthday...


----------



## xxjoolisa

qwerty098 said:


> Hi girls, I’m thinking of an in between piece to be stacked between my rose gold Cartier love and the ultimate dream pc, Van Cleef signature perlee. Without an in between pc, the signature perlee would cross over the love on my wrist.
> 
> Tiffany has two great options, Tiffany T and the Hardwear.
> My casual style is more feminine and dainty, however I do like the unique hardwear bracelet.
> 
> It would be great if you could let me know which one do you think looks best on me. TIA!



Definitely the hardwear links!


----------



## xxjoolisa

Canturi lover said:


> Tried this on the other day and it was [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I'm so tempted to get this one as well, there's low stock right now. I'm debating between the diamond one and non- diamond one... But the diamond version is so cute.


----------



## Canturi lover

xxjoolisa said:


> I'm so tempted to get this one as well, there's low stock right now. I'm debating between the diamond one and non- diamond one... But the diamond version is so cute.
> View attachment 4698119
> 
> View attachment 4698120


It’s so beautiful on you.


----------



## Aporchuk

xxjoolisa said:


> I'm so tempted to get this one as well, there's low stock right now. I'm debating between the diamond one and non- diamond one... But the diamond version is so cute.
> View attachment 4698119
> 
> View attachment 4698120


I love the diamond one on you! The diamonds add “spice” to the look.


----------



## MatAllston

xxjoolisa said:


> I'm so tempted to get this one as well, there's low stock right now. I'm debating between the diamond one and non- diamond one... But the diamond version is so cute.
> View attachment 4698119
> 
> View attachment 4698120



I have never seen the diamond version and it looks stunning on you so I vote for that. The pave work on it is perfection!


----------



## Rockysmom

xxjoolisa said:


> I'm so tempted to get this one as well, there's low stock right now. I'm debating between the diamond one and non- diamond one... But the diamond version is so cute.
> View attachment 4698119
> 
> View attachment 4698120


Pave for sure! Looks amazing


----------



## xxjoolisa

I pulled the trigger with the pave.


----------



## Bee-licious

xxjoolisa said:


> I pulled the trigger with the pave.
> 
> View attachment 4700738
> View attachment 4700739


So beautiful wow! Mod pics please!


----------



## Cool Breeze

xxjoolisa said:


> I pulled the trigger with the pave.
> 
> View attachment 4700738
> View attachment 4700739


I love it!  A really cool looking piece with a splash of elegance!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Canturi lover

xxjoolisa said:


> I pulled the trigger with the pave.
> 
> View attachment 4700738
> View attachment 4700739



so beautiful. Congratulations on an amazing piece


----------



## BigAkoya

xxjoolisa said:


> I pulled the trigger with the pave.
> 
> View attachment 4700738
> View attachment 4700739



This is beautiful and looks gorgeous on you.  Great choice and you have lovely arms/hands.


----------



## louissearch19

Hi - does anyone know if the hardwear (small link bracelet) went up in price? Thanks


----------



## xxjoolisa

louissearch19 said:


> Hi - does anyone know if the hardwear (small link bracelet) went up in price? Thanks



I heard rumors that there will be a price increase in all Tiffany pieces. Not sure when.


----------



## tiffany0704

louissearch19 said:


> Hi - does anyone know if the hardwear (small link bracelet) went up in price? Thanks



Yes and almost all jewelry items went up in price from $25-50 in silver to $200+... such a typical move after LVMH acquired any brand. I suspect it will be LVMHing every year now so if you like something buy before they do it again


----------



## Jbord

Ilovetandco said:


> I debated with the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4659269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medium but I liked the micro when I got it


----------



## sugarcherry

I like this ring but they only have size 7 online right now. Do they resize rings?


----------



## BigAkoya

sugarcherry said:


> I like this ring but they only have size 7 online right now. Do they resize rings?
> 
> Yes, they resize.  I do it often with rings that only come in whole sizes or limited pieces (I am a 6.5).  Call the NYC store and maybe they can find one in your size.  If not, resize when you buy as for me, it’s always been free.
> 
> View attachment 4797119


----------



## GemsBerry

xxjoolisa said:


> I pulled the trigger with the pave.
> 
> View attachment 4700738
> View attachment 4700739


Congrats, beautiful! Can you please share which size it is? I guess M. I'm about to take the plunge on wg Pave and I think M will be good (14 links, and in gold versions links seem to be smaller than in silver).


----------



## viewwing

sugarcherry said:


> I like this ring but they only have size 7 online right now. Do they resize rings?


yes they do. Free if u go smaller, but You pay a fee if u go bigger. I’m not sure how much it’ll be.


----------



## JenJBS

tiffany0704 said:


> Yes and almost all jewelry items went up in price from $25-50 in silver to $200+... such a typical move after LVMH acquired any brand. I suspect it will be LVMHing every year now so if you like something buy before they do it again



Yeah. The prices are definitely up. Like you say, this is probably going to be a yearly thing now.


----------



## Frivole88

Yoshi1296 said:


> Just got it!! Soooo pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078408
> View attachment 4078410



thanks for this pic. i love your stack. i'm also planning on getting this ring to stack with my cartier love ring. how is it compare to vca perlee ring? any difference? is your ring closer to the size small or medium perlee? TIA


----------



## Yoshi1296

kristinlorraine said:


> thanks for this pic. i love your stack. i'm also planning on getting this ring to stack with my cartier love ring. how is it compare to vca perlee ring? any difference? is your ring closer to the size small or medium perlee? TIA



Thanks! I think it is closer to the medium perlee but I'm honestly not too sure as I have never seen the VCA perlee rings in person. But based off what I see online, I'd say the tiffanys and the medium perlee is about the same. I can't compare much, sorry. But, I will say that this tiffany rings has held up extremely well and I love it!


----------



## Frivole88

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thanks! I think it is closer to the medium perlee but I'm honestly not too sure as I have never seen the VCA perlee rings in person. But based off what I see online, I'd say the tiffanys and the medium perlee is about the same. I can't compare much, sorry. But, I will say that this tiffany rings has held up extremely well and I love it!


that's great to know and the price is better than vca. your stack is perfectly aligned. is your cartier and tiffany the same size?


----------



## Yoshi1296

kristinlorraine said:


> that's great to know and the price is better than vca. your stack is perfectly aligned. is your cartier and tiffany the same size?



Thanks! Yes they are the same size.


----------



## Yoshi1296

kristinlorraine said:


> that's great to know and the price is better than vca. your stack is perfectly aligned. is your cartier and tiffany the same size?



Please share a pic once you get it!!


----------



## LVkitty

mymeimei02 said:


> Just added the sterling silver ball necklace. I love the simplicity and ease of wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701503


Is the pendant solid or more on the light side?


----------



## fluffypants

Does anyone know the link measurements for the large and medium hardwear bracelets? Thank you!


----------



## GemsBerry

fluffypants said:


> Does anyone know the link measurements for the large and medium hardwear bracelets? Thank you!


Link sizes can vary slightly depending on the year. Even for wg pave bracelet that I bought recently, when I decided to add a bit of length Tiffany used longer links than in my original bracelet. 
roughly 11mm long for small link vesion, 20-21mm for Large, 15.6 for large with oval center bar (new). I don't have micro.


----------



## viewwing

LVkitty said:


> Is the pendant solid or more on the light side?


It’s more on the light side But does not feel cheap.


----------



## fluffypants

SA confirmed the 12mm was semi-hollow since a solid version would be too heavy.


----------



## fluffypants




----------



## GemsBerry

fluffypants said:


> View attachment 4883369


these are silver or gold?


----------



## fluffypants

GemsBerry said:


> these are silver or gold?



I tried on the yellow gold version, 18k, semi- hollow. I'm not sure if the silver versions are solid or not.


----------



## GemsBerry

fluffypants said:


> I tried on the yellow gold version, 18k, semi- hollow. I'm not sure if the silver versions are solid or not.


silver are solid, feels heavier and I saw a solid metal on cut of U-part (not sure about balls) when I had Large silver version shortened.
I'm playing with lengths and ended up wearing either bracelets on its own or hooking two large bracelets as a choker necklace. graduated necklace doesn't work for me in terms of length.
I came across Large and small yg worn togeher on a model


----------



## planetcopacabana

Hello! 
What do you think about Link Earrings. They come in larger and smaller size. I'm debating between them and cannot decide. Which size of these earrings do you like best?


----------



## GemsBerry

planetcopacabana said:


> Hello!
> What do you think about Link Earrings. They come in larger and smaller size. I'm debating between them and cannot decide. Which size of these earrings do you like best?


I tried large, they are really HUGE. Links are even bigger than links in large bracelet. Not wearable at all for me.


----------



## nicole0612

planetcopacabana said:


> Hello!
> What do you think about Link Earrings. They come in larger and smaller size. I'm debating between them and cannot decide. Which size of these earrings do you like best?





GemsBerry said:


> I tried large, they are really HUGE. Links are even bigger than links in large bracelet. Not wearable at all for me.



I agree. I recommend trying all of the hardware earrings on in person because they are very heavy!


----------



## BlipBloop

nicole0612 said:


> I agree. I recommend trying all of the hardware earrings on in person because they are very heavy!



I tried the small (silver) link earrings in store and to my surprise, they were weightless! I couldn't tell the difference in weight between them and my Victoria studs. SA said it's so you can wear them comfortably all day. Not sure about the yg or rg though.

The small is still quite substantial in size which is perfect for statement earrings imo. I can't imagine getting the larger size.
In the end, I went for the double drop earrings (also light), but I think I'll go back for the size small links in the future.


----------



## nicole0612

BlipBloop said:


> I tried the small (silver) link earrings in store and to my surprise, they were weightless! I couldn't tell the difference in weight between them and my Victoria studs. SA said it's so you can wear them comfortably all day. Not sure about the yg or rg though.
> 
> The small is still quite substantial in size which is perfect for statement earrings imo. I can't imagine getting the larger size.
> In the end, I went for the double drop earrings (also light), but I think I'll go back for the size small links in the future.


That is wonderful news. I am so happy that you found a pair that works for you. I only tried the yellow gold, in several sizes, and even the smallest size dragged down my earlobes in an unattractive way. The look of them was great however.


----------



## SerenaRandy

qwerty098 said:


> Hi girls, I’m thinking of an in between piece to be stacked between my rose gold Cartier love and the ultimate dream pc, Van Cleef signature perlee. Without an in between pc, the signature perlee would cross over the love on my wrist.
> 
> Tiffany has two great options, Tiffany T and the Hardwear.
> My casual style is more feminine and dainty, however I do like the unique hardwear bracelet.
> 
> It would be great if you could let me know which one do you think looks best on me. TIA!


Hi, is this the hardwear medium link bracelet you have on?


----------



## LuxeLlama

My ball bypass bracelet in yellow gold with an anniversary Hermes bangle. The bypass bracelet is beautiful to stack or by itself as well.


----------



## ramenramen

Anyone can share their silver links experiences? I'm interested in getting the double wrap bracelet as my early birthday gift, which can be worn as a choker too. Budget won't allowed me to go for the yellow gold version, but I really like the chic effortless style of this piece, so I'm thinking about the silver. Will the links turn black very soon? Is it easy to be cleaned? If it's hard to maintain its shininess I probably go for a Cartier clash ring.


----------



## GemsBerry

ramenramen said:


> Anyone can share their silver links experiences? I'm interested in getting the double wrap bracelet as my early birthday gift, which can be worn as a choker too. Budget won't allowed me to go for the yellow gold version, but I really like the chic effortless style of this piece, so I'm thinking about the silver. Will the links turn black very soon? Is it easy to be cleaned? If it's hard to maintain its shininess I probably go for a Cartier clash ring.


You can buy 2 large link bracelets in silver and hook them together to wear as a necklace


----------



## mdb6000

Hello, does anyone know if the chain link necklaces (gold or silver) existed in a shorter version (less than 18inch) when it came out in 2017?


----------



## GemsBerry

mdb6000 said:


> Hello, does anyone know if the chain link necklaces (gold or silver) existed in a shorter version (less than 18inch) when it came out in 2017?


Not as I know of. I have original catalog when they just came out and gold one is listed in 18" only. But you can customize them by bringing to Tiffany repair. They can add or remove links.


----------



## mdb6000

Thank you for your answer. I could have sworn I saw it for a while as 15 and 18 inch when I was living in the UK. In some of the older Tiffany advertisements it looks so much shorter.


----------



## GemsBerry

mdb6000 said:


> Thank you for your answer. I could have sworn I saw it for a while as 15 and 18 inch when I was living in the UK. In some of the older Tiffany advertisements it looks so much shorter.
> View attachment 5045710
> View attachment 5045711


I know what you mean, I also saw it in shorter length at influencers' pics, but never on official site or in catalogs that I receive regularly. 16" existed but only as earlier limited version.


----------



## Msdanger

GemsBerry said:


> I know what you mean, I also saw it in shorter length at influencers' pics, but never on official site or in catalogs that I receive regularly. 16" existed but only as earlier limited version.


I wonder if it’s the wrap bracelet worn as a necklace. My SA showed me it like that and it fit like a choker. I am eyeing the pearl lock hardware triple wrap now. Does anyone have it and can tell me if you can wear as a necklace?


----------



## Kayce

mdb6000 said:


> Hello, does anyone know if the chain link necklaces (gold or silver) existed in a shorter version (less than 18inch) when it came out in 2017?



They did (at least I know the gold necklace did).  Both versions used to be offered on the website, but the shorter one has been unavailable for a while.  I remember thinking it was interesting that even though you got a few extra inches of chain with the 18”, they charged the same price for both lengths.


----------



## GemsBerry

Kayce said:


> They did (at least I know the gold necklace did).  Both versions used to be offered on the website, but the shorter one has been unavailable for a while.  I remember thinking it was interesting that even though you got a few extra inches of chain with the 18”, they charged the same price for both lengths.


maybe gold weight was the same in g?


----------



## ka3na20

Sharing mine. ☺️


----------



## ka3na20

I have the small version in rosegold and silver link necklace and I tried join them to form a necklace. Here’s the output.


----------



## Cool Breeze

ka3na20 said:


> Sharing mine. ☺


That’s a great look!


----------



## GemsBerry

ka3na20 said:


> Sharing mine. ☺


Nice combo! we're medium yg link bracelet sisters


----------



## ka3na20

GemsBerry said:


> Nice combo! we're medium yg link bracelet sisters


That's nice! Hi sister! =) Have you tried wearing them as necklace together?


----------



## nicole0612

I wish they would make a very small version of the link earrings. I love them so much, but every pair I have tried dragged down my earlobes.


----------



## GemsBerry

ka3na20 said:


> That's nice! Hi sister! =) Have you tried wearing them as necklace together?


Hi I did - it's a tight choker bec ss bracelet is Med and yg is size small, total length hooked 13.25". 
I can also wear 2 hooked together on the wrist inertwisted.

I agree, earrings are too heavy, if they could make it in appr. small links size I would totally wear.


----------



## caruava

My only Tiffany piece. Micro hardware in RG, with an even micro-er  diamond tennis bracelet (from a local jeweller).


----------



## chloegal

I love this combination. Are these all rose gold? I have both Cartier pieces in r.g. and am thinking about adding something to my stack.


ka3na20 said:


> Sharing mine. ☺


----------



## ka3na20

Yes. All rosegold.


----------



## ka3na20

chloegal said:


> I love this combination. Are these all rose gold? I have both Cartier pieces in r.g. and am thinking about adding something to my stack.


Yes. All Rosegold. ☺️


----------



## ka3na20

nicole0612 said:


> I wish they would make a very small version of the link earrings. I love them so much, but every pair I have tried dragged down my earlobes.


I have the smaller version of the link earrings. They’re not too heavy. ☺️


----------



## chandra920

Has anyone tried to attach a charm to one of the hardwear bracelets?  I’m thinking of a yellow gold micro and adding a small disc charm with an initial.  I asked in store and they said they won’t do it because it would alter the design, but then I asked online and they said you can have a charm attached to basically anything.


----------



## nicole0612

ka3na20 said:


> I have the smaller version of the link earrings. They’re not too heavy. ☺


These look so good on you!! My earlobes must be thinner because they dragged down with these too. I love them though.


----------



## xoxox7777

I just got the YK medium link hardware bracelet in size small and i love it. the locking mechanism is honestly amazing. I have a really petite wrist, and this bracelet and the atlas bangle are AMAZING. Statement pieces but feminine at the same time.


----------



## foxgal

I got the SS micro link bracelet for everyday wear. I love how it complements my silver twist ring. Small fits perfect and love how the lock mechanism is fully integrated into the style…one of my pet peeves with most bracelets is the clunky awkward looking clasp that always rolls on top of the wrist! 

My hand looks in a bit of a weird position….trying to show the bracelet with my rings and hold the phone with my other hand lol!


----------



## Cool Breeze

foxgal said:


> I got the SS micro link bracelet for everyday wear. I love how it complements my silver twist ring. Small fits perfect and love how the lock mechanism is fully integrated into the style…one of my pet peeves with most bracelets is the clunky awkward looking clasp that always rolls on top of the wrist!
> 
> My hand looks in a bit of a weird position….trying to show the bracelet with my rings and hold the phone with my other hand lol!
> 
> View attachment 5118128


It looks fantastic!  Goes very well with your rings.


----------



## blushbites

ka3na20 said:


> I have the smaller version of the link earrings. They’re not too heavy. ☺


May i know if yours are the YG or the RG one? I’m torn between the two.


----------



## ka3na20

blushbites said:


> May i know if yours are the YG or the RG one? I’m torn between the two.



mine is the rose gold one. The matching bracelet is rose gold as well.


----------



## blushbites

ka3na20 said:


> mine is the rose gold one. The matching bracelet is rose gold as well.
> 
> View attachment 5121503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121517


Such beautiful collection you have! The link bracelet is in the medium as well? Now i cant decide if i want the bracelet or the earrings. I feel like i’ll have more use out of the bracelet but the earrings are so gorgeous!


----------



## ka3na20

blushbites said:


> Such beautiful collection you have! The link bracelet is in the medium as well? Now i cant decide if i want the bracelet or the earrings. I feel like i’ll have more use out of the bracelet but the earrings are so gorgeous!



Thank you! Yes, the link bracelet is the smaller version, I guess that's the medium (not the micro, my store calls it small though), the standard size one is too big for stacking so I chose the the small. Oh, the earrings as well is small.  The standard earrings size is wayyy too big for my face. It's like the earrings are wearing me and not the other way around. haha. I had the same dilemma as you before. I tried the earrings first but ended up buying the bracelet first because, same as you, I think I'll have more use of it. But I ended up buying the earrings in the same month because they're too gorgeous to pass up. Haha. I sometimes get confused on how the sizes are called so I've attached pics here for more reference.


----------



## blushbites

ka3na20 said:


> Thank you! Yes, the link bracelet is the smaller version, I guess that's the medium (not the micro, my store calls it small though), the standard size one is too big for stacking so I chose the the small. Oh, the earrings as well is small.  The standard earrings size is wayyy too big for my face. It's like the earrings are wearing me and not the other way around. haha. I had the same dilemma as you before. I tried the earrings first but ended up buying the bracelet first because, same as you, I think I'll have more use of it. But I ended up buying the earrings in the same month because they're too gorgeous to pass up. Haha. I sometimes get confused on how the sizes are called so I've attach pics here for more reference.
> 
> View attachment 5121788


Thank you for all the useful info!! Now im so tempted to get both! Hahahhaa!


----------



## ka3na20

blushbites said:


> Thank you for all the useful info!! Now im so tempted to get both! Hahahhaa!



You should! Haha. May I also add, I also have the link bracelet in silver. When joined with the rose gold one, I can wear them as a necklace.


----------



## blushbites

ka3na20 said:


> You should! Haha. May I also add, I also have the link bracelet in silver. When joined with the rose gold one, I can wear them as a necklace.
> 
> View attachment 5123219
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123220


 I’m in love!! I’ve initially ordered the small earrings in gold but changed it to rose gold after seeing all your pictures! I’ll be heading to the store tomorrow to check out the bracelet.


----------



## ka3na20

blushbites said:


> I’m in love!! I’ve initially ordered the small earrings in gold but changed it to rose gold after seeing all your pictures! I’ll be heading to the store tomorrow to check out the bracelet.


 
Awww. That's so nice! You should get the bracelet as well so we could be twins. Haha. Please share some photos when you get them!


----------



## blushbites

I’ve finally collected my bracelet! Wanted to get the earrings initially but exchanged it to the bracelet cause I’ll get more use out of it.


----------



## ka3na20

blushbites said:


> I’ve finally collected my bracelet! Wanted to get the earrings initially but exchanged it to the bracelet cause I’ll get more use out of it.



I did the same thing... then after a few weeks, I also bought the earrings. Haha. Enjoy the bracelet! Is that rosegold? We're twins!


----------



## blushbites

ka3na20 said:


> I did the same thing... then after a few weeks, I also bought the earrings. Haha. Enjoy the bracelet! Is that rosegold? We're twins!


Hehe yeap! The gold was too yellow on my skintone. Matches my other RG accessories too! The SA was asking if i really didnt want the earrings cause they’re hard to come by.


----------



## vinotastic

blushbites said:


> I’ve finally collected my bracelet! Wanted to get the earrings initially but exchanged it to the bracelet cause I’ll get more use out of it.



OMG love your photos!  I have a leather strap tank too and seeing your bracelet with it really made me ok with having it on my wishlist.  Which earrings did you return?


----------



## blushbites

vinotastic said:


> OMG love your photos!  I have a leather strap tank too and seeing your bracelet with it really made me ok with having it on my wishlist.  Which earrings did you return?


The bracelet is just nice for stacking! If you want something more dainty then you can consider the micro version. I’ll attach a photo for reference. 

I ordered the hardware earrings in small initially cause they were sooo pretty but considering how often i use earrings which is never, i changed it to the bracelet.


----------



## vinotastic

I didn’t buy but I will eventually. Hardwear double link earrings with medium and micro bracelet. All in yellow gold.


----------



## foxgal

Thought Hardwear fans might appreciate this….my DH and I are traveling now in northern British Columbia, Canada, and one of the top attractions is the Liard River Hot Springs. They are really the most beautiful natural springs I’ve been to, and I jumped in without even thinking about my Tiffany silver. Thus my microlink bracelet turned to oil-slick in the sulphuric water! Actually I really liked the effect but it wore off in a few days to just an oxidized look, and I brought it back to sparkling with a simple baking soda/foil soak so it’s all good! But a funny story


----------



## Jinsun

Hello. 

I got the large hardwear bracelet yesterday in rose gold!

Usually I don’t really care about the box they give me as I just throw it in a shopping bag and once that bag gets full, move it up to the attic (in case I part with anything, which I never have, but just in case). I purchased it while on vacay and now that we are home, my bracelet does not fit in the box . No biggie since I have a travel pouch, which I prefer to store my jewelry, but that doesn’t fit either!!

was wondering what your SA packed with your large bracelet. I’m thinking of texting her and asking her to send me something. I’m thinking of ordering the small earrings, so wouldn’t hurt to ask.

I’ve attached pics.
The bracelet will not fit under the ribbon loops on the box.
The bracelet will not fit inside the back tab of the travel case. Nor will the tabs go through the links.


----------



## viewwing

Jinsun said:


> Hello.
> 
> I got the large hardwear bracelet yesterday in rose gold!
> 
> Usually I don’t really care about the box they give me as I just throw it in a shopping bag and once that bag gets full, move it up to the attic (in case I part with anything, which I never have, but just in case). I purchased it while on vacay and now that we are home, my bracelet does not fit in the box . No biggie since I have a travel pouch, which I prefer to store my jewelry, but that doesn’t fit either!!
> 
> was wondering what your SA packed with your large bracelet. I’m thinking of texting her and asking her to send me something. I’m thinking of ordering the small earrings, so wouldn’t hurt to ask.
> 
> I’ve attached pics.
> The bracelet will not fit under the ribbon loops on the box.
> The bracelet will not fit inside the back tab of the travel case. Nor will the tabs go through the links.
> 
> View attachment 5163708
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163709


What the heck?! They can’t even think to package it nicely with such an expensive piece?! What a Lazy SA.


----------



## staneja

ka3na20 said:


> mine is the rose gold one. The matching bracelet is rose gold as well.
> 
> View attachment 5121503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121517



Hello, I got the hardwear earrings today and noticed that one of the earrings has a hole on the second link.. but the second one does not have it.. does yours has it too? I wonder if it's a defect. TIA for your response!


----------



## ka3na20

staneja said:


> Hello, I got the hardwear earrings today and noticed that one of the earrings has a hole on the second link.. but the second one does not have it.. does yours has it too? I wonder if it's a defect. TIA for your response!
> 
> View attachment 5212681
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212726



mine doesnt have a hole


----------



## GemsBerry

staneja said:


> Hello, I got the hardwear earrings today and noticed that one of the earrings has a hole on the second link.. but the second one does not have it.. does yours has it too? I wonder if it's a defect. TIA for your response!
> 
> View attachment 5212681
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212726


Defect, for the price I would exchange. Hardwear large links in gold are hollow, nicks can happen durung manufacturing and should be polished away at the final stage, this one was probably too deep.


----------



## staneja

Thanks @*ka3na20 *for sharing a picture of your earrings, so helpful.

I've let my SA know, they would be ordering another pair for me to exchange.


----------



## ka3na20

staneja said:


> Thanks @*ka3na20 *for sharing a picture of your earrings, so helpful.
> 
> I've let my SA know, they would be ordering another pair for me to exchange.



Welcome ☺


----------



## Celestialok

ka3na20 said:


> mine is the rose gold one. The matching bracelet is rose gold as well.
> 
> View attachment 5121503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121517


What size is your love? And the tiffany link? Thanks


----------



## ka3na20

Celestialok said:


> What size is your love? And the tiffany link? Thanks



Love 17
Juc 16
Tiffany Small


----------



## Jinsun

viewwing said:


> What the heck?! They can’t even think to package it nicely with such an expensive piece?! What a Lazy SA.



Sadly, she hasn’t replied back to my text. I just gave up. I’ll just have to use a different pouch to store it


----------



## LoveMyHalo

ka3na20 said:


> mine is the rose gold one. The matching bracelet is rose gold as well.
> 
> View attachment 5121503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121517


You have amazing pieces! I was wondering if those earrings are heavy or if they’re comfortable to wear. Have you been wearing it pretty often?


----------



## ka3na20

LoveMyHalo said:


> You have amazing pieces! I was wondering if those earrings are heavy or if they’re comfortable to wear. Have you been wearing it pretty often?



Thank you. The earrings are not heavy at all and I can say pretty comfortable to wear.


----------



## LoveMyHalo

ka3na20 said:


> Thank you. The earrings are not heavy at all and I can say pretty comfortable to wear.


Good to know, thanks so much!!!


----------



## TatkaS

Hi ladies!
Do you take off your hardware bracelets in silver when taking shower/washing your hands/applying perfume? I was planning to wear it 24/7, but I found information on Tiffany page that I should take it off. I even wear cheap Pandora bracelet to shower and nothing happens to this silver, so do I really have to take off Tiffany silver? What is your experience?


----------



## GemsBerry

TatkaS said:


> Hi ladies!
> Do you take off your hardware bracelets in silver when taking shower/washing your hands/applying perfume? I was planning to wear it 24/7, but I found information on Tiffany page that I should take it off. I even wear cheap Pandora bracelet to shower and nothing happens to this silver, so do I really have to take off Tiffany silver? What is your experience?


I wear mine (silver and gold) 24/7 including to the shower and gym, they only get better. I don't spray perfume directly on metal though and don't use lotion/hand sanitizer etc to go in contact with them - chemicals may tarnish it.


----------



## znaifeh

GemsBerry said:


> I wear mine (silver and gold) 24/7 including to the shower and gym, they only get better. I don't spray perfume directly on metal though and don't use lotion/hand sanitizer etc to go in contact with them - chemicals may tarnish it.



@TatkaS, I am the same as @GemsBerry, I wear my silver one 24/7 (work, gym, run, shower, etc.). I do use lotion/hand sanitizer/cologne/etc. and have not had any issues. I _might _once a year get it cleaned at the store if I remember.


----------



## TatkaS

AJMICK said:


> I picked up the hardwear link bracelet on Saturday and ordered the graduated link necklace - it should be here this week. I really love this style.
> 
> View attachment 3759270


Is it medium size of hardwear bracelet or micro?


----------



## TatkaS

znaifeh said:


> @TatkaS, I am the same as @GemsBerry, I wear my silver one 24/7 (work, gym, run, shower, etc.). I do use lotion/hand sanitizer/cologne/etc. and have not had any issues. I _might _once a year get it cleaned at the store if I remember.


Thank you so much for reply!


----------



## TatkaS

GemsBerry said:


> I wear mine (silver and gold) 24/7 including to the shower and gym, they only get better. I don't spray perfume directly on metal though and don't use lotion/hand sanitizer etc to go in contact with them - chemicals may tarnish it.


Thank you! This what I thought- ok to wear to the shower but keep away from chemicals like perfume, lotion etc


----------



## TatkaS

Good morning ladies!
I need your advice.
I asked husband for silver bracelet from Tiffany on this Christmas and said that I especially love hardwear collection but I am absolutely okay with more affordable beads bracelets as well, I just wanted something from Tiffany as I never had any jewelry from them.
So he bought hardwear micro link in silver for me but problem is … I am not sure if it’s is not too delicate for me? It looks bigger on the web page (I didn’t tried them in store, never saw in person) and now I am not sure if I am happy with this size?
 I do not want to hurt my husband as it was basically first time when he gave me “surprise gift” (usually we pick together), and discourage him from giving me quite expensive as for our budget surprise gifts. Obviously he is extremely practical person who sees no sense in paying around $700 for silver bracelet in medium size  I also not sure if I am ready to spend so much on this bracelet..

Maybe you can show me your micro link bracelets on hand?


----------



## GemsBerry

znaifeh said:


> @TatkaS, I am the same as @GemsBerry, I wear my silver one 24/7 (work, gym, run, shower, etc.). I do use lotion/hand sanitizer/cologne/etc. and have not had any issues. I _might _once a year get it cleaned at the store if I remember.


and now Tiffany sells silver care kits (available on the site for like $35). I should try before they sell out.


----------



## papertiger

Jinsun said:


> Hello.
> 
> I got the large hardwear bracelet yesterday in rose gold!
> 
> Usually I don’t really care about the box they give me as I just throw it in a shopping bag and once that bag gets full, move it up to the attic (in case I part with anything, which I never have, but just in case). I purchased it while on vacay and now that we are home, my bracelet does not fit in the box . No biggie since I have a travel pouch, which I prefer to store my jewelry, but that doesn’t fit either!!
> 
> was wondering what your SA packed with your large bracelet. I’m thinking of texting her and asking her to send me something. I’m thinking of ordering the small earrings, so wouldn’t hurt to ask.
> 
> I’ve attached pics.
> The bracelet will not fit under the ribbon loops on the box.
> The bracelet will not fit inside the back tab of the travel case. Nor will the tabs go through the links.
> 
> View attachment 5163708
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163709



Def ask for a box that fits the bracelet - lovely piece and it should not be 'stuffed' into something too small.


----------



## sundreamer

I just popped in my boutique to try the medium link bracelet in RG and the wire ring with diamonds. What do you think about how they look with my T1 ring and Chopard? I'm thinking of buying one or the other for Christmas. Not sure if the hardwear bracelet is too overpowering.


----------



## fluffypants

Tried on silver Headwear bracelet in the large and medium link sizes to go with my Cartier white gold juste un clou. Went home with medium links - works better with stacking

Large works better alone





Medium links









The silver has a yellow tone to it though. I asked for the SA to clean it before purchasing. SO said he thought all the silver bracelets I tired on today had a yellow tone.


----------



## sundreamer

I'm still trying to decide whether to buy the medium link bracelet in rose gold. Do you think it's a classic style? I like how it's edgier than your typical oval link bracelet, but Tiffany frequently discontinues many of their pieces after awhile. Do you think it might look dated in a few years' time?


----------



## qwerty098

I just tried on the large hardware in rose gold with diamonds, it’s really pretty but maybe not my style. The schlumberger ring on the other hand……


----------



## ka3na20

sundreamer said:


> I'm still trying to decide whether to buy the medium link bracelet in rose gold. Do you think it's a classic style? I like how it's edgier than your typical oval link bracelet, but Tiffany frequently discontinues many of their pieces after awhile. Do you think it might look dated in a few years' time?



I don’t think it will look dated. Honestly, I prefer cartier in this kind of bracelets but I immediately fell in love when I saw and tried the tiffany link bracelet. When I bought them, I was supposed to buy the earrings but the boutique happened to have a stock of the bracelet so I tried, ended up getting the bracelet. But I still bought the matching earrings a month and half later.
(Posting the pic I posted before for reference)


----------



## MatAllston

qwerty098 said:


> I just tried on the large hardware in rose gold with diamonds, it’s really pretty but maybe not my style. The schlumberger ring on the other hand……


I absolutely love the sapphire and diamond sixteen stone on you.


----------



## mdb6000

Kayce said:


> They did (at least I know the gold necklace did).  Both versions used to be offered on the website, but the shorter one has been unavailable for a while.  I remember thinking it was interesting that even though you got a few extra inches of chain with the 18”, they charged the same price for both lengths.


That’s is exactly what I was thinking. Really strange that they stopped it. In the UK I saw it also for the silver version.


----------



## TatkaS

Micro link bracelet in silver


----------



## JenJBS

TatkaS said:


> Micro link bracelet in silver



Beautiful!


----------



## sundreamer

ka3na20 said:


> I don’t think it will look dated. Honestly, I prefer cartier in this kind of bracelets but I immediately fell in love when I saw and tried the tiffany link bracelet. When I bought them, I was supposed to buy the earrings but the boutique happened to have a stock of the bracelet so I tried, ended up getting the bracelet. But I still bought the matching earrings a month and half later.
> (Posting the pic I posted before for reference)



Thanks for your thoughts! Your stack is beautiful. I ended up pulling the trigger on the same bracelet as you. I think even if it gets discontinued in the future it is still a pretty classic look. I debated between the RG and YG but I thought the YG looked too yellow on my skin tone.


----------



## ka3na20

sundreamer said:


> Thanks for your thoughts! Your stack is beautiful. I ended up pulling the trigger on the same bracelet as you. I think even if it gets discontinued in the future it is still a pretty classic look. I debated between the RG and YG but I thought the YG looked too yellow on my skin tone.
> 
> View attachment 5290498
> View attachment 5290499
> View attachment 5290500



We have the same reason of choosing the RG.  I recently visited my Cartier SA wearing the same stack and she said she really liked the tiffany hardwear pieces.


----------



## unhly_msqurade

I’ve been bitten by the Tiffany Hardwear bug hard. I’m leaning toward a micro or medium link bracelet in rose gold, but I have tattoos on the inside of both forearms. Do you think it would look too busy or cluttered? Thanks for your input!


----------



## ladidalola

Me too. And I heard that there's a price increase tomorrow so I'm FOMO-ing right now. I've been lusting after the silver Hardwear earrings but it's around 1.8k CAD


----------



## sundreamer

unhly_msqurade said:


> I’ve been bitten by the Tiffany Hardwear bug hard. I’m leaning toward a micro or medium link bracelet in rose gold, but I have tattoos on the inside of both forearms. Do you think it would look too busy or cluttered? Thanks for your input!



I don't have tattoos but I think they would look quite cool with the hardwear bracelet   I think the bracelet alone is a very simple look with no diamonds or gemstones and pairs well with many things.


----------



## purselovah91

does anyone know how much the price increase is? was saving up, but now i may be priced out


----------



## hlzpenguin

unhly_msqurade said:


> I’ve been bitten by the Tiffany Hardwear bug hard. I’m leaning toward a micro or medium link bracelet in rose gold, but I have tattoos on the inside of both forearms. Do you think it would look too busy or cluttered? Thanks for your input!


I don’t think so. I think it would be a cool addition! Have you tried them on? I have a micro link but I have a relatively small wrist. The medium link looks very cool but looks big on me. I like either of the bracelets though. A great collection.


----------



## unhly_msqurade

sundreamer said:


> I don't have tattoos but I think they would look quite cool with the hardwear bracelet   I think the bracelet alone is a very simple look with no diamonds or gemstones and pairs well with many things.


Thanks! Yes, I would definitely get just plain rose gold. I'll post pictures if I take the plunge!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

hlzpenguin said:


> I don’t think so. I think it would be a cool addition! Have you tried them on? I have a micro link but I have a relatively small wrist. The medium link looks very cool but looks big on me. I like either of the bracelets though. A great collection.


Thanks! My next step is definitely to visit the local store and try them on. I, too, have ridiculously small wrists


----------



## mixlv

My hubby just bought me the medium hardware bracelet in silver for my birthday later this month.  We bought it online tonight before the price increase tomorrow.


----------



## JenJBS

mixlv said:


> My hubby just bought me the medium hardware bracelet in silver for my birthday later this month.  We bought it online tonight before the price increase tomorrow.



Happy (early) birthday! Such a lovely gift!


----------



## mixlv

The $725 bracelet we bought last night is now $825 - up $100.


----------



## JenJBS

mixlv said:


> The $725 bracelet we bought last night is now $825 - up $100.



Glad you bought it last night. That's a serious increase.


----------



## ka3na20

Before and after prices of some tiffany hardwear pieces, 13% increase


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Another link bracelet question if I may? How do your link bracelets fit? I have very small wrists and am clumsy. Bad combination! Can they remove links to make the bracelet smaller? Like maybe a fit just slightly roomier than a watch? Thank you again! (I tried the rose gold on in store, and it looked ridiculous with my stainless steel watch and tattoos. Now I’m looking forward to trying a sterling silver bracelet in micro or medium. I really want a piece from this line that fits with my casual and I unfussy lifestyle!)


----------



## ka3na20

unhly_msqurade said:


> Another link bracelet question if I may? How do your link bracelets fit? I have very small wrists and am clumsy. Bad combination! Can they remove links to make the bracelet smaller? Like maybe a fit just slightly roomier than a watch? Thank you again! (I tried the rose gold on in store, and it looked ridiculous with my stainless steel watch and tattoos. Now I’m looking forward to trying a sterling silver bracelet in micro or medium. I really want a piece from this line that fits with my casual and I unfussy lifestyle!)



they have sizes for the length, mine is the small size


----------



## unhly_msqurade

ka3na20 said:


> they have sizes for the length, mine is the small size


Thank you for the info! Excellent news!


----------



## ka3na20

unhly_msqurade said:


> Thank you for the info! Excellent news!



this is the small in terms of length


----------



## unhly_msqurade

ka3na20 said:


> this is the small in terms of length


Thank you!


----------



## Home2020

Got the Hardware Ball Bracelet from the hubby and have to share. Absolutely love it! 

My right hand ice on ice (well snow) stack.....


----------



## skyqueen

Home2020 said:


> Got the Hardware Ball Bracelet from the hubby and have to share. Absolutely love it!
> 
> My right hand ice on ice (well snow) stack.....


Love your ball bracelet…fabulous stack!


----------



## GemsBerry

Home2020 said:


> Got the Hardware Ball Bracelet from the hubby and have to share. Absolutely love it!
> 
> My right hand ice on ice (well snow) stack.....


Looks awesome, thank you for sharing.
do you mind asking which size it was and how to put it on?
I'm thinking in between this bracelet and pendant since I already have the ring and i love it.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Home2020 said:


> Got the Hardware Ball Bracelet from the hubby and have to share. Absolutely love it!
> 
> My right hand ice on ice (well snow) stack.....


Love it!  Congratulations!


----------



## Home2020

GemsBerry said:


> Looks awesome, thank you for sharing.
> do you mind asking which size it was and how to put it on?
> I'm thinking in between this bracelet and pendant since I already have the ring and i love it.


Oh thank you so much! 
So my husband got me the large at first (he has no clue) and it was way too big as the balls spun around my whole wrist. We took it back to the store and they did not have small or medium in that style but other bangle types. I have a small wrist but we decided to go with medium as that way it would fall forward a little and not be stuck behind the wrist bone. It was then delivered a few days later and the medium is perfect. 
To put it on you have to literally twist it apart and slide it on from the side. That is a little nerving at first but you get used to it. I believe there is a wire type Cartier bracelet and you can watch endless youtube videos. 
Hopefully this helps so you can make your decision. Please share what you get. The Hardware line is tdf.


----------



## GemsBerry

Home2020 said:


> Oh thank you so much!
> So my husband got me the large at first (he has no clue) and it was way too big as the balls spun around my whole wrist. We took it back to the store and they did not have small or medium in that style but other bangle types. I have a small wrist but we decided to go with medium as that way it would fall forward a little and not be stuck behind the wrist bone. It was then delivered a few days later and the medium is perfect.
> To put it on you have to literally twist it apart and slide it on from the side. That is a little nerving at first but you get used to it. I believe there is a wire type Cartier bracelet and you can watch endless youtube videos.
> Hopefully this helps so you can make your decision. Please share what you get. The Hardware line is tdf.


Thank you, that was very helpful! my SA thinks I'm medium too in this bracelet even though my wrist is only 5.75". As for sliding I'll get used to it


----------



## Home2020

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you, that was very helpful! my SA thinks I'm medium too in this bracelet even though my wrist is only 5.75". As for sliding I'll get used to it


 My wrist is a little bigger with a little under 6". But I think you should be still fine with medium.


----------



## Julezah

Ilovetandco said:


> I debated with the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4659269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medium but I liked the micro when I got it


Love this!  Is the micro also the one you’re wearing on your wrist?


----------



## Julezah

Does anyone have pictures of a T wire bracelet with either the micro or medium link bracelets?  Loved looking through all of the pictures, but I didn’t see a picture of that.  Hoping someone has one to share!!  Thanks!


----------



## sophiaberry

Julezah said:


> Does anyone have pictures of a T wire bracelet with either the micro or medium link bracelets?  Loved looking through all of the pictures, but I didn’t see a picture of that.  Hoping someone has one to share!!  Thanks!


Hope this helps! This is the micro link bracelet


----------



## Aporchuk

Julezah said:


> Does anyone have pictures of a T wire bracelet with either the micro or medium link bracelets?  Loved looking through all of the pictures, but I didn’t see a picture of that.  Hoping someone has one to share!!  Thanks!


Here is mine micro link bracelet.


----------



## Julezah

sophiaberry said:


> Hope this helps! This is the micro link bracelet
> View attachment 5329094


Thank you so much!!   Yes it does.  I love the look!


----------



## Julezah

Aporchuk said:


> Here is mine micro link bracelet.


Thank you!!  The gold is beautiful.  I haven’t seen it paired with that bracelet and I love it!


----------



## Aporchuk

Julezah said:


> Thank you!!  The gold is beautiful.  I haven’t seen it paired with that bracelet and I love it!


Thank you! It is my fun stack!


----------



## casiecn

I love the Tiffany micro link bracelet in gold. I am trying to decide on whether to buy the Micro link bracelet in rose gold for $2600 or do I get a Jennifer Meyer tennis bracelet in Rose gold (no diamonds) for $3000. Leaning toward the Tiffany micro link.


----------



## Aporchuk

casiecn said:


> I love the Tiffany micro link bracelet in gold. I am trying to decide on whether to buy the Micro link bracelet in rose gold for $2600 or do I get a Jennifer Meyer tennis bracelet in Rose gold (no diamonds) for $3000. Leaning toward the Tiffany micro link.


I like the link. It is unique and eye catching.


----------



## MatAllston

casiecn said:


> I love the Tiffany micro link bracelet in gold. I am trying to decide on whether to buy the Micro link bracelet in rose gold for $2600 or do I get a Jennifer Meyer tennis bracelet in Rose gold (no diamonds) for $3000. Leaning toward the Tiffany micro link.


 I prefer the micro link. It’s a stunning design. The JM is just an ordinary looking bracelet.


----------



## hlzpenguin

casiecn said:


> I love the Tiffany micro link bracelet in gold. I am trying to decide on whether to buy the Micro link bracelet in rose gold for $2600 or do I get a Jennifer Meyer tennis bracelet in Rose gold (no diamonds) for $3000. Leaning toward the Tiffany micro link.


Love the micro link, especially in rose gold.


----------



## Julezah

casiecn said:


> I love the Tiffany micro link bracelet in gold. I am trying to decide on whether to buy the Micro link bracelet in rose gold for $2600 or do I get a Jennifer Meyer tennis bracelet in Rose gold (no diamonds) for $3000. Leaning toward the Tiffany micro link.


Another vote for the micro link!  I just got it in rose gold and I’m loving it.  It has such a nice weight and interesting design.  I also love bead bracelets though, so I don’t think you can go wrong.


----------



## casiecn

Julezah said:


> Another vote for the micro link!  I just got it in rose gold and I’m loving it.  It has such a nice weight and interesting design.  I also love bead bracelets though, so I don’t think you can go wrong.


Do you have a pic of yours in rose gold? I would love to see it


----------



## Julezah

casiecn said:


> Do you have a pic of yours in rose gold? I would love to see it


Yes!  Here you go…


----------



## Newbie2016

Home2020 said:


> Got the Hardware Ball Bracelet from the hubby and have to share. Absolutely love it!
> 
> My right hand ice on ice (well snow) stack.....


How is the sparkle on this?  I am tempted by the pendant!


----------



## casiecn

Julezah said:


> Yes!  Here you go…


Thank you! Gorgeous on you


----------



## Home2020

Newbie2016 said:


> How is the sparkle on this?  I am tempted by the pendant!



OMG it is soooo sparkly! I tried to look at the diamonds under my loupe and they are somehow not like pavé but the prongs are flatter, more integrated with the diamonds..hard to describe. They are also different sized diamonds. Makes the whole ball super sparkly. I might have to get the pendant and I don't even wear necklaces. lol


----------



## goldfish19

fluffypants said:


> View attachment 4883369


Are the hardwear link bracelets the same size? The regular/large? Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

Anyone know if the graduated links necklace was released with only one link with diamonds? (Pictured here is the regular one and the one with the paved 6 links). Thank you!


----------



## yubonita

goldfish19 said:


> Anyone know if the graduated links necklace was released with only one link with diamonds? (Pictured here is the regular one and the one with the paved 6 links). Thank you!



Is this the necklace you are looking for? https://www.tiffany.de/jewelry/necklaces-pendants/tiffany-hardwear-graduated-link-necklace-68692490/


----------



## goldfish19

yubonita said:


> Is this the necklace you are looking for? https://www.tiffany.de/jewelry/necklaces-pendants/tiffany-hardwear-graduated-link-necklace-68692490/


This necklace has diamonds on 6 links. I am looking for this one worn by celebrities. The fitst one looks like the graduated version with diamonds on one link while the other one looks like 2 bracelets put together since the links look uniform in size. Been wondering if Tiffany released this.


----------



## yubonita

goldfish19 said:


> This necklace has diamonds on 6 links. I am looking for this one worn by celebrities. The fitst one looks like the graduated version with diamonds on one link while the other one looks like 2 bracelets put together since the links look uniform in size. Been wondering if Tiffany released this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367221
> View attachment 5367222


You are right! The second pic looks like two bracelets. Have you asked in the boutique?


----------



## yubonita

Hi guys!
What are your thoughts on these tiffany hardwear earrings? I went yesterday to the boutique to try them on but they only had the bigger size. I kind of liked them but somehow I feel they are a bit trendy and I am not sure if I could wear them in 10 years from now. Thanks!


----------



## ka3na20

yubonita said:


> Hi guys!
> What are your thoughts on these tiffany hardwear earrings? I went yesterday to the boutique to try them on but they only had the bigger size. I kind of liked them but somehow I feel they are a bit trendy and I am not sure if I could wear them in 10 years from now. Thanks!



Maybe you could post a pic of the pair you are referring to.


----------



## yubonita

ka3na20 said:


> Maybe you could post a pic of the pair you are referring to.


Yes, sorry! I edited my post with the pic


----------



## ka3na20

yubonita said:


> Yes, sorry! I edited my post with the pic



I have this pair in rose gold in small. I think it has become a signature tiffany piece already. Also, I believe jewelry is personal so as long as you love your pieces it doesnt matter if they are still trendy or not.


----------



## yubonita

ka3na20 said:


> I have this pair in rose gold in small. I think it has become a signature tiffany piece already. Also, I believe jewelry is personal so as long as you love your pieces it doesnt matter if they are still trendy or not.
> 
> View attachment 5368427
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368428


The earrings are really gorgeous and they look great on you! Would you mind posting a picture from the front? Of course only if you are comfortable. I am trying to find out if they would get lost with my long hair since I would go for the small version.

And you are right, jewelry is personal and as long as I like it it is fine.

thanks a lot


----------



## ka3na20

yubonita said:


> The earrings are really gorgeous and they look great on you! Would you mind posting a picture from the front? Of course only if you are comfortable. I am trying to find out if they would get lost with my long hair since I would go for the small version.
> 
> And you are right, jewelry is personal and as long as I like it it is fine.
> 
> thanks a lot



I have thick long hair as well. Pardon my face haha. Hope this helps.


----------



## yubonita

ka3na20 said:


> I have thick long hair as well. Pardon my face haha. Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5368438
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368440


Lovely smile!!  thank you! This pic helped me a lot!! They are perfect


----------



## ka3na20

yubonita said:


> Lovely smile!!  thank you! This pic helped me a lot!! They are perfect



You’re welcome! Please share pics when you get yours!


----------



## darkangel07760

I bought a Hardwear link bracelet medium off of Rebag with some credit and a little sale they were having. Finally! Yay! I will post it here when it arrives ❤️


----------



## darkangel07760

I got mine in! I got it preloved. It’s 6.75” long, I am happy with it though I could have gone up to 7” as I like my bracelets loose. 6.75” is the tightest I would on my wrist.  Our dog photobombed with his nose, probably thought I had a treat LOL


----------



## Parisluxury

Joining this club with my new purchase! So excited!!


----------



## sparklywacky

Hi! Does anyone have a micro link bracelet and a Cartier small love? I’ve been wondering if a yellow gold micro link would look good if paired with my yellow gold small love…


----------



## darkangel07760

sparklywacky said:


> Hi! Does anyone have a micro link bracelet and a Cartier small love? I’ve been wondering if a yellow gold micro link would look good if paired with my yellow gold small love…


I say yes!


----------



## kowloontong

Posting my mother's hardware.


----------



## Home2020

kowloontong said:


> Posting my mother's hardware.



That ring and bracelet!  All one person needs. Is the ring a branded piece? I love it.


----------



## kowloontong

The ring is from the Damiani Gomitolo collection. It is very comfortable to wear.


----------



## kowloontong

Home2020 said:


> That ring and bracelet!  All one person needs. Is the ring a branded piece? I love it.


----------



## escamillo

Not my first Tiffany piece, but first post in the Tiffany forum. Recently fell in love with the Hardwear micro link and picked one up yesterday


----------



## Home2020

kowloontong said:


> The ring is from the Damiani Gomitolo collection. It is very comfortable to wear.



Thank you.


----------



## foxgal

escamillo said:


> Not my first Tiffany piece, but first post in the Tiffany forum. Recently fell in love with the Hardwear micro link and picked one up yesterday
> View attachment 5429739



Twins! I love mine too. Yours looks great with the gold too!


----------



## escamillo

foxgal said:


> Twins! I love mine too. Yours looks great with the gold too!


Thank you! It’s such a great layering piece, but I love that it’s substantial enough to wear alone.


----------



## foxgal

escamillo said:


> Thank you! It’s such a great layering piece, but I love that it’s substantial enough to wear alone.



Exactly! I’ve been wearing mine alone for the past year. Every time I try to stack something else with it, it just feels like it takes away from the uniqueness of the links. I think yours works because of the different metal color.

 I’ve tried wearing it with the bead bracelet and a diamond bar bracelet, but nope. Now considering a tennis bracelet….


----------



## escamillo

foxgal said:


> Now considering a tennis bracelet….


Ooh do it! And please share a mod shot when you do


----------



## waterlily112

Does anyone happen to know the total length on the wrap bracelet between size medium & large? The website only listed wrist size of 6.25" vs 6.75" so that doesn't really help since I want to wear it as both bracelet and choker necklace. Thanks!


----------



## GemsBerry

waterlily112 said:


> Does anyone happen to know the total length on the wrap bracelet between size medium & large? The website only listed wrist size of 6.25" vs 6.75" so that doesn't really help since I want to wear it as both bracelet and choker necklace. Thanks!


I'm not sure if it helps, mine was 14.5" total length and I could wear it as a necklace. As a bracelet it was appr. 6.25" inside.


----------



## waterlily112

This is perfect, thank you so much! The bracelet looks amazing on you


----------



## Home2020

GemsBerry said:


> I'm not sure if it helps, mine was 14.5" total length and I could wear it as a necklace. As a bracelet it was appr. 6.25" inside.
> View attachment 5447194
> 
> View attachment 5447195


This is very helpful. I agree that the bracelet looks very nice. Do the charms come off? Thanks


----------



## GemsBerry

Home2020 said:


> This is very helpful. I agree that the bracelet looks very nice. Do the charms come off? Thanks


Thank you. Yes, charms are removable and you can rearrange them to your liking. I even wear the Ball one on another long chain sometimes. It's truly a transformer piece.


----------



## escamillo

Happy Sunday! This collection is addictive, so I’m back with another new addition: the Hardwear Double Link Pendant in silver. I had the chain lengthened to 18” and paid the usual rate to lengthen even though this piece has two chains.


----------



## GemsBerry

escamillo said:


> Happy Sunday! This collection is addictive, so I’m back with another new addition: the Hardwear Double Link Pendant in silver. I had the chain lengthened to 18” and paid the usual rate to lengthen even though this piece has two chains.
> View attachment 5530857


Gorgeous! How did you lengthen, did you request it on the spot in the store? I may need to do something similar with a bracelet.


----------



## escamillo

GemsBerry said:


> Gorgeous! How did you lengthen, did you request it on the spot in the store? I may need to do something similar with a bracelet.


Thank you! I went in to purchase and asked for it to be lengthened after trying it on. Instead of having me buy the model they had in stock and sending to NY/NJ, my SA special ordered a new necklace with the alteration added to the order. Apparently this is faster. It took less than 2 weeks vs. 3 weeks I was quoted for sending a piece in hand to NY/NJ.


----------



## GemsBerry

escamillo said:


> Thank you! I went in to purchase and asked for it to be lengthened after trying it on. Instead of having me buy the model they had in stock and sending to NY/NJ, my SA special ordered a new necklace with the alteration added to the order. Apparently this is faster. It took less than 2 weeks vs. 3 weeks I was quoted for sending a piece in hand to NY/NJ.


Thank you for the info. Your SA went above and beyond. My SA is sweet but lazy I'm considering buying large hardware bracelet with long link in yg and replacing this long part that annoys me with normal links. Otherwise the size of the links is perfect for me.


----------



## escamillo

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you for the info. Your SA went above and beyond. My SA is sweet but lazy I'm considering buying large hardware bracelet with long link in yg and replacing this long part that annoys me with normal links. Otherwise the size of the links is perfect for me.


Interesting idea! Let us know if they’ll do it. Assuming they return the long link to you, I think it could be cute on a thin chain. 

I don’t really get the long link on a bracelet either. At least in stock photos. I haven’t seen in person and real life photos look better. I didn’t realize the link size of that bracelet differs from the large link bracelet. Is it in between the medium and large size-wise?


----------



## GemsBerry

escamillo said:


> Interesting idea! Let us know if they’ll do it. Assuming they return the long link to you, I think it could be cute on a thin chain.
> 
> I don’t really get the long link on a bracelet either. At least in stock photos. I haven’t seen in person and real life photos look better. I didn’t realize the link size of that bracelet differs from the large link bracelet. Is it in between the medium and large size-wise?


The long link has some practical use, it's not protruding and if you do a desk work it's more comfortable underneath, you are not banging "ball" protrusions on the surface. But aesthetically I'm all for the consistent look in links.
Yes, links in Large are slightly bigger than in large with long link bracelet. It's a deal breaker for me, really large is uncomfortable on my small wrist, I had/tried these bracelets both in gold and silver. Slightly smaller links in a long link version is what I need. I have a small too, just for layering.
As for lengths, all bracelets have the same # of links and the same weight, in larger sizes links are longer and thinner.


----------



## Mishella

Does anyone have these earrings from the new collection? Caught my eye. Contemplating buying, but not sure if they will still look good in 10 years.


----------



## foxgal

I don’t see many on here with the pearl pieces. Anyone? 

I really like the silver and white pearl combos and am eyeing this necklace  But I’m not sure how you’d clean the silver without damaging the pearl?


----------



## escamillo

Mishella said:


> Contemplating buying, but not sure if they will still look good in 10 years.


I have the same question about these earrings generally. I’m attracted to them but could see the style aging. Like how I see oversized gold earrings from the 80s now. I think even if I could spend that much, I wouldn’t invest in the pave for that reason. 


foxgal said:


> I don’t see many on here with the pearl pieces. Anyone?
> 
> I really like the silver and white pearl combos and am eyeing this necklace  But I’m not sure how you’d clean the silver without damaging the pearl?
> 
> View attachment 5573629


Same question here (I’ve been eyeing the Pearls by the Yard Sprinkle). I live near a boutique, so I would just take it to Tiffany, but that’s a hassle (and obviously not an option if you aren’t near a boutique). That said, if worn regularly or stored in an antitarnish case, my silver is fine, so I will probably talk myself into buying.


----------



## foxgal

escamillo said:


> I have the same question about these earrings generally. I’m attracted to them but could see the style aging. Like how I see oversized gold earrings from the 80s now. I think even if I could spend that much, I wouldn’t invest in the pave for that reason.
> 
> Same question here (I’ve been eyeing the Pearls by the Yard Sprinkle). I live near a boutique, so I would just take it to Tiffany, but that’s a hassle (and obviously not an option if you aren’t near a boutique). That said, if worn regularly or stored in an antitarnish case, my silver is fine, so I will probably talk myself into buying.




Pearls by the Yard would be lovely! Yes, I’m not near a boutique. All the T silver I own I just use the baking soda/tinfoil method to clean but obviously couldn’t do that with a pearl! I know most have good success using a polishing cloth but with the way the silver wraps around the pearl with the hardwear pendant…..? (Sorry to be OT!)


----------



## foxgal

Mishella said:


> Does anyone have these earrings from the new collection? Caught my eye. Contemplating buying, but not sure if they will still look good in 10 years.
> 
> View attachment 5572800



I think the hardwear line will have good staying power. Really, it’s a modified paperclip design, and though that’s currently “on trend” imho it’s reached classic status. 

These earrings are utterly gorgeous!


----------



## escamillo

foxgal said:


> I know most have good success using a polishing cloth but with the way the silver wraps around the pearl with the hardwear pendant…..? (Sorry to be OT!)


Yeah it’s a lovely style but not very DIY-friendly. But if you love it, I’m sure a good local jeweler could clean for you no problem.


----------



## GemsBerry

New Hardwear in titanium, has anybody seen it IRL?


----------



## foxgal

GemsBerry said:


> New Hardwear in titanium, has anybody seen it IRL?



Oooooo, wow!  Well, I bought a lottery ticket so if my numbers come up I’ll get it and let you know! I imagine it would be so nice and lightweight to wear!


----------



## GemsBerry

foxgal said:


> Oooooo, wow!  Well, I bought a lottery ticket so if my numbers come up I’ll get it and let you know! I imagine it would be so nice and lightweight to wear!
> 
> View attachment 5576387


I know. Titanium should be super durable, hyper allergic and have this casual look. Tiffany also changed the location of diamonds, they are now in the clasp links, not in the middle link.


----------



## escamillo

GemsBerry said:


> Tiffany also changed the location of diamonds, they are now in the clasp links, not in the middle link.


Good catch. Presumably would have been more difficult/expensive to machine the clasp in titanium. 

I love the look but wonder if the black finish will get scratched, chip, etc. Not that it’s in my budget anyway!


----------



## GemsBerry

Just came across this pic of Charlize Theron wearing HardWear silver earrings and necklace.


----------



## foxgal

escamillo said:


> Ooh do it! And please share a mod shot when you do



Hi @escamillo ! So I did get a 3 mm tennis bracelet to layer with the microlink bracelet….just silver and cz to “test” the look. Thought the bezel set style would nicely mirror my Peretti cbty ring. 

Hmmmm, not sure I’ll wear it like this on a daily basis….it’s a bit blingy for me and I feel almost takes away from the hardwear piece. I actually like the look of yours with the daintier gold bracelets better!


----------



## Sleepytini

I am drooling!! Just saw the preview of the new Lock bracelet! it’s on my 2022 wishlist!!


----------



## escamillo

foxgal said:


> Hmmmm, not sure I’ll wear it like this on a daily basis….it’s a bit blingy for me and I feel almost takes away from the hardwear piece. I actually like the look of yours with the daintier gold bracelets better!
> View attachment 5581820


It’s definitely a lot for everyday but cute for when you need a little extra! I wonder if one of those super dainty tennis bracelets that are so popular now would read more casual.


----------



## escamillo

Sleepytini said:


> I am drooling!! Just saw the preview of the new Lock bracelet! it’s on my 2022 wishlist!!


Wow if they have two tone in rose gold I might be persuaded.


----------



## M Tinsie

Hello! Just wondering if anyone has the small hardwear earrings and know if the bottom link flips so that both links form an upside down U if that makes sense? I'm just wondering if it's something I will have to "unflip" constantly. Thank you.


----------



## Kayce

M Tinsie said:


> Hello! Just wondering if anyone has the small hardwear earrings and know if the bottom link flips so that both links form an upside down U if that makes sense? I'm just wondering if it's something I will have to "unflip" constantly. Thank you.


The bottom part doesn’t flip


----------



## ugaugauga

what do you think of the ball drop earrings? I thought of getting myself one in RG to wear it for special occasions. Do you think it is suitable for everyday wear as well? 
Currently for earrings I only have a pair of Cartier Trinity (small) for everyday. Would like to add another pair of earrings to wear for e.g. graduation party, wedding, nice evening out... do you think the design is classic and will not go out of style?


----------



## muddledmint

ugaugauga said:


> what do you think of the ball drop earrings? I thought of getting myself one in RG to wear it for special occasions. Do you think it is suitable for everyday wear as well?
> Currently for earrings I only have a pair of Cartier Trinity (small) for everyday. Would like to add another pair of earrings to wear for e.g. graduation party, wedding, nice evening out... do you think the design is classic and will not go out of style?


I don’t think these will go out of style because they’re not really trendy or anything. I think they are cute earrings, but you can get this style elsewhere for a lot cheaper. It’s easy enough to make them yourself even. Not sure if it’s worth it in this case to get tiffany for this style.


----------



## foxgal

As testament to how popular this collection is, I’m starting to see knock-offs EVERYWHERE! On Etsy, at mall jewelry brands, and even independent designers that you wouldn’t think would blatantly copy


----------



## escamillo

foxgal said:


> As testament to how popular this collection is, I’m starting to see knock-offs EVERYWHERE! On Etsy, at mall jewelry brands, and even independent designers that you wouldn’t think would blatantly copy


Same! My favorite thing about the design is the clasp, and most knockoffs use (or used) standard clasps. But I’ve started seeing more examples with passable u-link clasps.


----------



## daisygrl

My new Hardwear South Sea Gold Pearl ring.


----------



## GemsBerry

Bi-color white and yellow stack with fabric wrap bracelet for fun


----------



## Cool Breeze

GemsBerry said:


> Bi-color white and yellow stack with fabric wrap bracelet for fun
> View attachment 5603050


Love everything about your wrist and hand shot.


----------



## GemsBerry

Cool Breeze said:


> Love everything about your wrist and hand shot.


Thank you. I feel I need to add JUC to the stack


----------



## ugaugauga

Thanks for you suggestions! I went to the store and tried it (Hardwear ball drop earrings) on and just couldn't take them off... they look so much better worn and in real life! Very elegant and well made.
It is quite pricy though and the design is pretty "generic". But it looks very good on so I just couldn't let them go...


----------



## pursebelle

Graduated link necklace & earrings in silver. Should I buy them?


----------



## pursebelle

AJMICK said:


> View attachment 3802511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have 3 pieces from this line. I get tons of compliments on this necklace. It's super heavy, though; I'm just now getting used to it.


I love this too! What earrings do you wear with it?


----------



## GemsBerry

pursebelle said:


> Graduated link necklace & earrings in silver. Should I buy them?
> 
> View attachment 5608887
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608888


The necklace looks great on your. Earrings are a bit heavy to my taste.


----------



## Cool Breeze

pursebelle said:


> Graduated link necklace & earrings in silver. Should I buy them?
> 
> View attachment 5608887
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608888


You look very cool wearing the set!


----------



## escamillo

pursebelle said:


> Graduated link necklace & earrings in silver. Should I buy them?


I think the set looks fab. It would be too much for me for an everyday look, in which case simple ball studs or diamond studs would also pair well with the necklace imo. I wear tiny Maria Tash ball studs in WG with my SS Hardwear double link pendant.


----------



## pursebelle

GemsBerry said:


> The necklace looks great on your. Earrings are a bit heavy to my taste.


Thanks hun. I wouldn’t mind trying on the smaller version of these earrings if they were in stock..


----------



## pursebelle

Cool Breeze said:


> You look very cool wearing the set!


Thanks hun. Nothing beats a set right ?!


----------



## pursebelle

escamillo said:


> I think the set looks fab. It would be too much for me for an everyday look, in which case simple ball studs or diamond studs would also pair well with the necklace imo. I wear tiny Maria Tash ball studs in WG with my SS Hardwear double link pendant.


Yes I thought some silver ball studs would work with this for a more everyday look. I’m going back to the store later this week to try other combinations


----------



## escamillo

pursebelle said:


> Yes I thought some silver ball studs would work with this for a more everyday look. I’m going back to the store later this week to try other combinations


I suspect it would also look cute and a little more casual with the SS pearl earrings. Can’t go wrong


----------



## iduncookidunclean

I’m joining thiccee link crew with my regular yellow gold link necklace.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving my tiffany hardwear from its flagship in NYC love the memories with it


----------



## sparklebunny

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Loving my tiffany hardwear from its flagship in NYC love the memories with it
> 
> View attachment 5613994


The HardWear necklace looks good on you!!


----------



## coffeenpurses

Is the medium hardwear bracelet good for everyday wear or the micro is better? Curious if anyone stacked it with a just un clou bracelet.


----------



## mdb6000

pursebelle said:


> Graduated link necklace & earrings in silver. Should I buy them?
> 
> View attachment 5608887
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608888


Looks great. Did you buy the 18 or 15 inch one?


----------



## Isabelle_ann

Could they extend the necklace/bracelet by a link or two?? Does anyone know?


----------



## iduncookidunclean

Isabelle_ann said:


> Could they extend the necklace/bracelet by a link or two?? Does anyone know?


Yes they can for a fee.


----------



## Isabelle_ann

iduncookidunclean said:


> Yes they can for a fee.


Thank you


----------



## GemsBerry

Isabelle_ann said:


> Could they extend the necklace/bracelet by a link or two?? Does anyone know?


Gold or silver? idk about silver but I did with white gold and it was not cheap. and they can only add 2 links in hardwear pieces per design even if you only need 1 link. so you'll pay for 2 and if you need 1 you've got to remove 1 link later at a local jeweler.


----------



## Alena21

I'm curious about this too.


----------



## Isabelle_ann

The necklace in Rose gold. The one that is 9200$.I need 2 links added.


----------



## Isabelle_ann

GemsBerry said:


> Gold or silver? idk about silver but I did with white gold and it was not cheap. and they can only add 2 links in hardwear pieces per design even if you only need 1 link. so you'll pay for 2 and if you need 1 you've got to remove 1 link later at a local jeweler.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## GemsBerry

Isabelle_ann said:


> The necklace in Rose gold. The one that is 9200$.I need 2 links added.


can be in $400-500 range, plus tax plus $30 shipping. Tiffany is increasing prices for repair like crazy too over the last year.


----------



## Isabelle_ann

GemsBerry said:


> can be in $400-500 range, plus tax plus $30 shipping. Tiffany is increasing prices for repair like crazy too over the last year.


This is very expensive for 2 links!Thank uou for sharing.


----------



## purselovah91

Esp considering that Cartier has done all my necklace extensions for free


----------



## Prettyinpunkk

GemsBerry said:


> Gold or silver? idk about silver but I did with white gold and it was not cheap. and they can only add 2 links in hardwear pieces per design even if you only need 1 link. so you'll pay for 2 and if you need 1 you've got to remove 1 link later at a local jeweler.


So you mean pieces from the "hardware" collection or did you mean the thicker necklaces and bracelets? I have a few silver chains that need a couple links added. Looks like I'm practically going to have to do one a year, as expensive at it is to get things fixed with them.


----------



## GemsBerry

Prettyinpunkk said:


> So you mean pieces from the "hardware" collection or did you mean the thicker necklaces and bracelets? I have a few silver chains that need a couple links added. Looks like I'm practically going to have to do one a year, as expensive at it is to get things fixed with them.


Gold Hardwear. it's quite tricky to add. and Large gold ones are hollow. Adding links to Silver pieces should be cheaper.


----------



## escamillo

GemsBerry said:


> so you'll pay for 2 and if you need 1 you've got to remove 1 link later at a local jeweler.


At least for my silver microlink, they added two links but they also removed one of the original links and returned it to me with my finished bracelet. I’m tempted to put the tiny link on a thin chain to wear as a pendant


----------



## GemsBerry

escamillo said:


> At least for my silver microlink, they added two links but they also removed one of the original links and returned it to me with my finished bracelet. I’m tempted to put the tiny link on a thin chain to wear as a pendant


Good point. I sold my extra links from silver HW. unlike gold it's easy to add them, local jewelers can do it just fine. it's probably cheaper and faster than going through Tiffany's repair process. Large gold links are hollow and it's way more difficult.


----------



## gracie05

Has anyone seen the new Black Panther movie? It looks like Julia Louis-Dreyfus’ character was wearing the hardwear wrap necklace. I couldn’t find any screenshots from the movie but she posted some behind the scenes photos with it on


----------



## GemsBerry

gracie05 said:


> Has anyone seen the new Black Panther movie? It looks like Julia Louis-Dreyfus’ character was wearing the hardwear wrap necklace. I couldn’t find any screenshots from the movie but she posted some behind the scenes photos with it on
> 
> View attachment 5654518
> 
> View attachment 5654519


Yes, looks like like it. She clipped it on in a lariat style, one of the ways to wear this transformer piece.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Anyone has medium hardware bracelet in gold and can post a styling pic  please


----------



## GemsBerry

CrazyCool01 said:


> Anyone has medium hardware bracelet in gold and can post a styling pic  please


Here some of my old pics, I didn't intend to stack it. it was just some new bracelet every time and I happened to wear medium Hardwear link one.

View attachment IMG_3966.JPG


View attachment IMG_3967.JPG


----------



## CrazyCool01

GemsBerry said:


> Here some of my old pics, I didn't intend to stack it. it was just some new bracelet every time and I happened to wear medium Hardwear link one.
> 
> View attachment 5655131
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655132
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655134
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655137


Looks awesome ❤️ Thanks for posting


----------



## Prettyinpunkk

GemsBerry said:


> Gold Hardwear. it's quite tricky to add. and Large gold ones are hollow. Adding links to Silver pieces should be cheaper.


Good to know.  Thank you! The sizing is driving me nuts lately. I got a size large heart lock chain bracelet in silver because my wrist is about 6.5 inches. But it ended up being too big. Now I'm trying to figure out how to size my wrist for a cuff bracelet.


----------



## GemsBerry

Prettyinpunkk said:


> Good to know.  Thank you! The sizing is driving me nuts lately. I got a size large heart lock chain bracelet in silver because my wrist is about 6.5 inches. But it ended up being too big. Now I'm trying to figure out how to size my wrist for a cuff bracelet.


Sizing is tricky. It's like in Cartier, you need to know your sizes for different lines. In Tiffany I'm size M in link bracelets and size S in cuff bracelets (my wrist 5.75").


----------



## janiepie

I could use your opinions since I like them all! 
The pave link earrings are beautiful BUT I noticed the weight when I tried them on for a few seconds. I would imagine they would bother me wearing them for longer periods. 

I’m torn between the small link and the triple drop earrings both in rg. Any thoughts? The link is more interesting to me but… seemingly on trend right now and I might get tired of them. The triple drop has a longer staying power but probably not an everyday piece for me as they’re a bit long.


----------



## caruava

janiepie said:


> I could use your opinions since I like them all!
> The pave link earrings are beautiful BUT I noticed the weight when I tried them on for a few seconds. I would imagine they would bother me wearing them for longer periods.
> 
> I’m torn between the small link and the triple drop earrings both in rg. Any thoughts? The link is more interesting to me but… seemingly on trend right now and I might get tired of them. The triple drop has a longer staying power but probably not an everyday piece for me as they’re a bit long.
> 
> View attachment 5657873


I really like the hardwear links on you. The triple drop is nice but I love how edgey the links are.


----------



## Alena21

janiepie said:


> I could use your opinions since I like them all!
> The pave link earrings are beautiful BUT I noticed the weight when I tried them on for a few seconds. I would imagine they would bother me wearing them for longer periods.
> 
> I’m torn between the small link and the triple drop earrings both in rg. Any thoughts? The link is more interesting to me but… seemingly on trend right now and I might get tired of them. The triple drop has a longer staying power but probably not an everyday piece for me as they’re a bit long.
> 
> View attachment 5657873


Small link.  I love this collection.


----------



## CrazyCool01

janiepie said:


> I could use your opinions since I like them all!
> The pave link earrings are beautiful BUT I noticed the weight when I tried them on for a few seconds. I would imagine they would bother me wearing them for longer periods.
> 
> I’m torn between the small link and the triple drop earrings both in rg. Any thoughts? The link is more interesting to me but… seemingly on trend right now and I might get tired of them. The triple drop has a longer staying power but probably not an everyday piece for me as they’re a bit long.
> 
> View attachment 5657873


Small link looks lovely on you


----------



## londongal2009

janiepie said:


> I could use your opinions since I like them all!
> The pave link earrings are beautiful BUT I noticed the weight when I tried them on for a few seconds. I would imagine they would bother me wearing them for longer periods.
> 
> I’m torn between the small link and the triple drop earrings both in rg. Any thoughts? The link is more interesting to me but… seemingly on trend right now and I might get tired of them. The triple drop has a longer staying power but probably not an everyday piece for me as they’re a bit long.
> 
> View attachment 5657873


Small link for sure!


----------



## goldfish19

gracie05 said:


> Has anyone seen the new Black Panther movie? It looks like Julia Louis-Dreyfus’ character was wearing the hardwear wrap necklace. I couldn’t find any screenshots from the movie but she posted some behind the scenes photos with it on
> 
> View attachment 5654518
> 
> View attachment 5654519


I noticed this and was so thrilled to see it on her!


----------



## goldfish19

janiepie said:


> I could use your opinions since I like them all!
> The pave link earrings are beautiful BUT I noticed the weight when I tried them on for a few seconds. I would imagine they would bother me wearing them for longer periods.
> 
> I’m torn between the small link and the triple drop earrings both in rg. Any thoughts? The link is more interesting to me but… seemingly on trend right now and I might get tired of them. The triple drop has a longer staying power but probably not an everyday piece for me as they’re a bit long.
> 
> View attachment 5657873


All this time I thought the size of the pavé was small. I like both the small and diamond hardwear links on you. I reckon you can also wear the pavé backwards - with the diamonds  the back of that make sense, so it would look like the regular ones — one pair worn two ways! ☺️


----------



## coffeenpurses

janiepie said:


> I could use your opinions since I like them all!
> The pave link earrings are beautiful BUT I noticed the weight when I tried them on for a few seconds. I would imagine they would bother me wearing them for longer periods.
> 
> I’m torn between the small link and the triple drop earrings both in rg. Any thoughts? The link is more interesting to me but… seemingly on trend right now and I might get tired of them. The triple drop has a longer staying power but probably not an everyday piece for me as they’re a bit long.
> 
> View attachment 5657873


I really like the small links on you, it looks beautiful! Especially if you want to wear them more often, I’d pick the smaller version, it’s a more laid back look and if you get more ears pierced down the line they’ll still pair well.

I was so set on getting the small links too, actually tried them on today and it felt too big on me, I didn’t even bother trying the bigger size. Maybe I’ll change my mind down the line. You end up getting the whole link set at some point lol

Keep us posted which one you end up getting!


----------



## SunshineSatin

Hi everyone. I am new here. I purchased my first ever Tiffany piece (the medium hardware link bracelet in silver) and I love it. I prefer to wear solid gold jewelry everyday but I felt a gold hardware bracelet would be too clingy for lab setting. ^^


----------

